# Geforce 8k-9K Series Clubhouse



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

*Geforce 8 Series Clubhouse*

A support group for all Nvidia Geforce 8 and 9 Series Owners. 







This thread is a chat as well as an unofficial support thread.

_Note: Zero spam tolerance_
_Note: To access articles in the table of contents please use  CTRL+F L1 to instantly gain access to what you want, example N1; rules. Ctrl + F F1 and you will be able to read the article instantly._

_G8x/G9x GPUs supported here_

=================================
*CONTENTS*
=================================
GS1. Posting Guidelines
N0. Updates
N1. Rules, and Joining conditions
N2. Personal Comments
NV1. Recommended Purchases from G8x/G9x Family
NV2. Rumour box/Judgement by Tkpenalty
G1. Member List





=================================
*GS1. Posting Guidelines*
=================================
-With images, please use www.techpowerup.org, and downsize images to 1024x786, OR if higher resolutions are absolutely necessary, post a link instead.

==================================
*N0. UPDATES:*
==================================


> 27/01/08: Rules of the clubhouse section N1
> 27/01/08: _Clubhouse open, it seems like every January I open a new clubhouse _


=================================
*N1. Rules, Joining Conditions*
=================================

_If you are transferring over from my older and rather successful HD2k/HD3k Clubhouse, you very well know the basic rules._

-Forum rules are applied here as well. Please have a good read of them if you aren't sure of what they are.
-No spamming. I didn't like it in my older clubhouse, so I won't like that here
-Fanboy wars, Same story for BOTH clubs. I will not tolerate any fanboy wars, we only need the truth here. 
- Stay on topic with disscussion of G8x or 9x products, comparisons, etcetra are welcome.

Conditions of Joining
_You may be in this thread without joining, however membership, means that you basically are entitled to a faster response to any help thats needed from me_

-Must own G8x or G9x Series GPU in order to be applicable.
-Must have 50 posts or more, however exceptions ARE allowed in certain circumstances. If member has been on this forum for more than one month, the 50 post requirement is irrelevant.
-To join, the member MUST PM me, and also state their current setup. Images are welcome.
-Please post GPUZ verification in inclusion
-3D Mark scores are welcome

=================================
*N2. Personal Comments*
=================================
_27.01.08_

Sorry for the lack of articles, but the clubhouse WAS formed today. Being more relevant, members of the HD3k clubhouse and the G80; you are in one community and remember that. All because I have made another clubhouse (and went to the darkside) does not mean I'm abandoning anything. Basically, the point of both clubhouses is to provide TECH SUPPORT. Not a fanclub, even if they both do and will do that. 

=================================
*NV1. Recommended Purchases from G8x/G9x Family*
=================================

These are GPUs that are recommended for purchase for each price range. Please note that some are manufacturer, and model specific. Reasons will be explained. Basically the reasoning behind these choices is simple, practicality, durability and the value of the GPU itself.

*Out of the 8800GT family*

The 8800 family is filled with variations with many Manufacturers making customized designs of the 8800GT, first off we have the 8800GT 512MB. This is the IDEAL 8800GT, if you are counting value, and performance altogether.

The 8800GT 256MB suffers from inferior performance (approx +20%~ less compared to the 8800GT 512MB) due to the lack of framebuffer, which is a major issue with it. There is one advantage, which is price. However as performance suffers heavily with the reduced framebuffer on newer games it isn't a good choice.

The 8800GT 1GB, from PALIT and ASUS, while 1GB sounds like a nice number, it isn't necessarily useful. Practically, the 8800GT 1GB's extra load of framebuffer is extremely redundant. With less than half of the framebuffer utilised for all the games. Benchmarks also show that the performance does NOT increase at all with the redundant framebuffer-even in Crysis.

The 8800GT 512MB is the best option. Why? Price, performance value.

One problem. The reference 8800GT's phase design is very poorly designed. With only 1 Phase for the memory, and two phases for the Vcore. The main problem is that the Vcore phase's capacitors , chokes, MOSFETs, generally have a lot to handle. If we remove all the reference designs, we are left with two options. 

The Palit 8800GT 512MB Sonic, or the Gigabyte 8800GT 512MB Ultra Durable 2 (GV-NX88T512HP) 

_The Palit 8800GT 512MB Sonic_




_Gigabyte GV-NX88T512HP_





Lets elaborate on the features of both cards shall we? Both cards sport a 3 Phase power design for the Vcore, as opposed to two. This does mean indeed that the phases will run cooler. However the Gigabyte edges out a tiny bit in this aspect with the components used in comparison. Both GPUs use non-reference cooling, which are of the same calibre (expect load temps of around 70*C~60*C), which is far superior than the stock reference (80*C + normally). Both cards furthermore, come pre-overclocked, which is a nice addition to their value. 

Now to the differences, the Gigabyte 8800GT has one major advantage, as seen in the image, the 8800GT has a shorter PCB, around 1.5 Inches shorter. This means it is far more HTPC friendly compared to the Palit and other 8800GTs. The Gigabyte has one rather unique feature, which is a power saving feature that is offered on their newer E series motherboards. Basically operating on the same principle, it cuts down power usage and temperatures by a small amount during Idle. Note that software is required for this feature to work however, which is the GAMER H.U.D. The gamer H.U.D allows for software voltage control, BIOS modding not needed which is convenient. However the max voltage that the card can do with this tool is 1.2v-and at that point you would consider cooling the Vcore phases. One major letdown is the omission of memory cooling, thus the card is limited at 1840 MHz, however by adding small heatsinks, such as the Zalman BGA heatsinks, the card will easily do 2.0GHz. 

UPDATE: Later models come with Samsung memory, which is rated at 2.0Ghz, moreover compared to the Quimonda, Samsung’s memory is known to run cooler, however not necessarily clock better. 

However on the other hand, the Palit has HDMI, which is slowly becoming needed for high end Flat screen TVs. The Palit DOESN’T have exposed memory; its cooled, so that’s one investment that doesn’t need to be made, like the gigabyte. There is a large set of MOSFETs, and those are cooled with a large heatsink. (However please note, regardless of that at 1.2v+ the phases will require active cooling to remain stable). Unlike the Gigabyte, it will still require flashing to have any form of voltage control, which is a minor problem. The large proprietary heatsink, is somewhat edged out by the VF830Alcu, but nonetheless still superior to the reference design. In this case memory clocks do not suffer thanks to the memory cooling. Overall, this card is warmer. 

Out of the both of these GPUs, it comes down to your needs. The Gigabyte would be better if you worry about the durability and the size of the card, as well as the power saving, while the Palit would be better suited for when HDMI is needed in a high performance PC. It also boils down to the price, but take note of the advantages of each GPU, note that performance is almost the same with both. Heres a summary:

Gigabyte 8800GT
++Ultra Durable 2 3 Phase
+Pre OC’ed
+Smaller PCB
+Aftermarket Zalman VF830
+GAMER HUD 
-1.2v max in gamer HUD
-A bit more expensive than ref
-No memory cooling.

PALIT 8800GT
++HDMI
+Three phase
+Pre OC’ed
+Proprietary Aluminium flower fansink
+Memory cooling
+Similarly priced as reference design. 
-MOSFET cooling inadequate; MOSFETs run too hot
-Longer than Gigabyte 8800GT (not really a con)

*9800GTX/8800GTS 512MB*
When the 9800GTX was released, it was basically an overpriced 8800GTS 512MB with more power phases. However now with the considerable price drops that have evened the prices of both GPUs, it will be up to the end user to  buy whichever he/her prefers. 

The 9800GTX has the advantage of having more power phases, but please note performance wise its identical to the 8800GTS 512MB. The more power phases will in turn make the card run cooler overall, however draw slightly more power. The PCB is also longer; this may be a problem to some who have a small chassis. With the extra power phases Nvidia decided to chuck in another 6 pin header; probably to give the product an impression it is a high end product. 

The 8800GTS 512MB isn't that long but sports two times less power phases, it costs moreover around $10~$20 USD less, or in some cases the same price as the 9800GTX. It doesn't have the extra power connector moreover (which isn't needed). Finally one of the major advantages is the smaller, but superior cooler. You may ask why? Because the 8800GTS 512MB's cooler is silent, in contrast to the 9800GTX's. The 9800GTX's is just a large fin array, with a copper base, with a fast and moderately audible fan, while the 8800GTS 512MB sports a triple heatpipe cooler with a fan that remains quiet; the results say that the 8800GTS 512MB runs cooler.

In my opinion, go for whichever is cheaper at your retailer. 

=================================
*NV2. Rumour box/Judgement by Tkpenalty*
=================================
*Latest GT200 rumours*
As of late, none of the rumours from various sources seem to be remotely reliable to base a judgement on the GT200's performance. VR Zone, has posted news but it is rather questionable as to how they are getting their information. So far the site that usually pumps out pre-release info, Fudzilla has only have info about the competitor; the RV770, this does suggest that the rumours are to be taken with a grain of salt as even Fudzilla aren't talking about it yet. 

=================================
*G1. Member List*
=================================

A member list, of current members of this clubhouse.

_Executive_
*Leader: Tkpenalty – 8 Series*


> Setup: Gigabyte 8800GT 512MB Ultra Durable 2 (GV-NX88T512HP)
> OC: 780mhz/2000mhz
> Mods: Removed VF700ALCU, Installed AcceleroS1
> GPU-Z: Here
> ...




*Leader: Solaris 17 – 9 Series*

_First non-8800 member – First 8600GT and 9600GT owner_
_Nvidia G8x/G9x Series Mod Guru_
_Nvidia Geforce Guru_
_God of 8600GT/9600GT_
_Too-many-titles man_



> Model: EVGA 8600GT 256MB
> Mods: Voltmods, Vcore 1.5v, Vmem 2.2v. Bios flashed to speeds.
> OC: 750/1850/950
> GPUZ: Here
> Image - warning extremely modded: Here



*Palit_Guy*
_Palit Representative_


> Model: All Palit 8800GT Models
> Palit Representative.




*Wile E*
_First member, first to DX10, Also HD3k Clubhouse member_


> Setup: Palit GeForce 8800GT 1GB SONIC.
> OC: 790/1902/1050 GPU/Shader/mem
> 
> Personal Comment: I have the 1GB Palit Sonic. It loads to 59C with my OC (760/1902/1050 gpu/shader/mem), logged by Rivatuner. The cooler really is pretty good. Certainly better than the reference cooler. It's no S1 or vf1000, but it gets the job done.
> ...



Join Date: 30/01/08
[/quote]

*craigwhiteside*
_moderator™_



> Setup: ECS 8800GT 512MB
> OC: 720/1730/2080
> Random Image: http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12247&d=1203209215
> Joined Date: 23/2/08
> ...


----------



## theoldboy (Jan 28, 2008)

the palit sonic version in Australia is only 512mb not 1gb is also overclocked ,
and having just bought one for aus$329 is cheaper than the 3870 ,card is sweet and that heatsick works well only got to 51 degres running Helgate (its summer here)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> the palit sonic version in Australia is only 512mb not 1gb is also overclocked ,
> and having just bought one for aus$329 is cheaper than the 3870 ,card is sweet and that heatsick works well only got to 51 degres running Helgate (its summer here)



Sonic right? Very nice then, 51*C :S... 51*C Sounds more like a temperature after you ctrl + tab. I'd use something such as ATi Tool to get the temps, run "scan for artifacts" and leave it for 5 minutes. Then you'll get the load temps. 

$329? Where did you get that? . HD3870 is supposed to be cheaper, but nice find nonetheless! (I live in Australia too). Do you live in brisbane or something? Because in sydney, only "Generic (i.e. bad warranty)", 8800GTs have that kind of pricing.

EDIT: Sunshine Coast... damn you guys are lucky up there. Get everything for almost as cheap as in the US


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the 1GB Palit Sonic. It loads to 59C with my OC (760/1902/1050 gpu/shader/mem), logged by Rivatuner. The cooler really is pretty good. Certainly better than the reference cooler. It's no S1 or vf1000, but it gets the job done.

My Palit also looks quite a bit different than the pic you have up of it.

The Gigabyte is not a 4 phase design. Number of chokes does not equal number of phases. It's still a 3 phase design, as listed on their website.

With that said, can I join? 

EDIT: Closeups of my card. With and without heatsinks. (But left the ram heatspreaders on.)


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 28, 2008)

Gigabyte 8800GTS 320Mb

Official page
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2463

GPU-Z Validation Link
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3pwz8/

3DMark06 11091
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4478299


----------



## theoldboy (Jan 28, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Sonic right? Very nice then, 51*C :S... 51*C Sounds more like a temperature after you ctrl + tab. I'd use something such as ATi Tool to get the temps, run "scan for artifacts" and leave it for 5 minutes. Then you'll get the load temps.
> 
> $329? Where did you get that? . HD3870 is supposed to be cheaper, but nice find nonetheless! (I live in Australia too). Do you live in brisbane or something? Because in sydney, only "Generic (i.e. bad warranty)", 8800GTs have that kind of pricing.



Hi I got it from PCmeal they have them on ebay ,,though they have them at$349 now the card comes with a program called vdo tool you can you can monitor fan speed temp etc ,you can manually set the fan speed if you want
i will have a look on ebay and post the link think they still have a few more ,it was a coin toss up as to wether to get the 8800 or the 3870
heres the link to ebay they are a great to deal with 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/nVidia-Gefor...ryZ40156QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm, GB doesn't list the number of phases on their site anymore. Maybe I was thinking of a press release? Either way tk, I did find out that your card isn't just the GV-NX88T512HP, it's the GV-NX88T512HP Rev. 1.0, thus explaining the different cooling on yours.

Here's the link to the picture on GB's site: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/Image/vga_productimage_gv-nx88t512hp_rev.1.0_big.jpg


----------



## PuMA (Jan 28, 2008)

heres mine. will do 650/2000 mhz and 3dmark06 gives me 11,023

oh and wanna join


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, GB doesn't list the number of phases on their site anymore. Maybe I was thinking of a press release? Either way tk, I did find out that your card isn't just the GV-NX88T512HP, it's the GV-NX88T512HP Rev. 1.0, thus explaining the different cooling on yours.
> 
> Here's the link to the picture on GB's site: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/Image/vga_productimage_gv-nx88t512hp_rev.1.0_big.jpg



Yeah that was the older revision which was in the pic in that comparison thread. I got the 1.0 Revision at the moment. Not the older revision. Its also got the extra voltage control chip installed which means its pretty handy. Yes that Palit 8800GT looks different compared to the one (thanks for the pics lol). 

Well, I'm somewhat confused at the moment. Some places say four phase while others say three. With six chokes in a line, it can be logical to say, two for memory four for vcore... OR, you could assume in your case, one choke for Memory and three chokes for vcore, with the rest for some other thing. 



Wile E said:


> Hmmm, GB doesn't list the number of phases on their site anymore. Maybe I was thinking of a press release? Either way tk, I did find out that your card isn't just the GV-NX88T512HP, it's the GV-NX88T512HP Rev. 1.0, thus explaining the different cooling on yours.
> 
> Here's the link to the picture on GB's site: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/Image/vga_productimage_gv-nx88t512hp_rev.1.0_big.jpg



Yeah... On the older revision there was one less choke (at top) and the PCB was laid out somewhat differently. 

Looks Like i'll need to re-judge the choice between each card. On a sidenote though, that memory heatplate looks pretty cool though. Your revision of the palit is designed somewhat better than the one in the pic.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh boy, cant wait to join .  Waiting on my EVGA as we speak, had to RMA due to it artifacting all over the place.  Crossing my fingers that this one doesn't suck the uberness.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Oh boy, cant wait to join .  Waiting on my EVGA as we speak, had to RMA due to it artifacting all over the place.  Crossing my fingers that this one doesn't suck the uberness.



You're lucky you are getting it from EVGA, when that 9800 series comes out, (9800GT?) you might be able to participate in the upgrade program...and their warranty is just awesome.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay new members added


----------



## Gallatin (Jan 28, 2008)

Gainward 8800GT 512




3Dmark 06 @stock clocks


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

From now on please submit your score/post the online score for 3D Marks instead. Please refrain from posting such large pictures, and remember to use something like techpowerup.org instead. Images at most should be 1024x786, anything bigger *MUST* be downsized or posted as a link.


----------



## theoldboy (Jan 28, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> EDIT: Sunshine Coast... damn you guys are lucky up there. Get everything for almost as cheap as in the US



Has not been very sunny this summer used to live in Melbourne till I found a better lifestyle 
better go got to go surfing in the morning
 can I be in your club


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> Has not been very sunny this summer used to live in Melbourne till I found a better lifestyle
> better go got to go surfing in the morning
> can I be in your club



No probs, I'd like GPUZ verification as well from now on thanks.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

8800GT In my main Rig:  	




X1950PRO In its new habitat:





Notice how both systems use a P31 board and use the AcceleroS1 and are wired in a similar manner .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2008)

erm there is already an nvidia clubhouse, you guys couldve come taken it over.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys sign me up. I currently have a XFX G92 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition. what i mean when i say currently is that ive only had it for around 3 weeks or so. screenies & other shit coming soon


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> erm there is already an nvidia clubhouse, you guys couldve come taken it over.



*SIGH* That was a Nvidia clubhouse, this is a clubhouse that supports Nvdia's 8 series products. I wouldn't want to take it over for several reasons, but I won't explain it here.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 28, 2008)

My Gts will be in any day


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> My Gts will be in any day



Selling your HD2900PRO?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 28, 2008)

Not at the moment.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 28, 2008)

I just need to get a motherboard that supports SLi.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 29, 2008)

Stop double posting =_+

Took a less noisier pic


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 29, 2008)

Need to just post to get this off the first page with all the pics


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 29, 2008)

> =================================
> *NV1. Recommended Purchases from G8x/G9x Family*
> =================================
> 
> ...



Updated.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Galaxy 8800GT HDMI (I prob would have gone with a differant brand but this is all they had in stock when i had the money xD)

it set me back $489 (places here over charge a lot)

and i have no idea what the HDMI feature is about : / (i mean the normal galaxy 8800GT has High Def features too and was cheaper @ $407 but they didnt order that one in anymore and only ordered these HDMI ones in)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 29, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> I have a Galaxy 8800GT HDMI (I prob would have gone with a differant brand but this is all they had in stock when i had the money xD)
> 
> it set me back $489 (places here over charge a lot)
> 
> and i have no idea what the HDMI feature is about : / (i mean the normal galaxy 8800GT has High Def features too and was cheaper @ $407 but they didnt order that one in anymore and only ordered these HDMI ones in)



Does it come with aftermarket cooling? Well, non refernce. Does it also have two PCI-E 6 pin connectors instead of 1? HDMI is a new type of video output port, however it also intergrates audio into it. I've seen the normal Galaxy 8800GT 512MB with the aftermarket and 2 PCI-E 6 pin for only $349.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> My Gts will be in any day



Is that Gts as in multiple GT cards, or as in a GTS?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 29, 2008)

multiple


----------



## Woah Mama! (Jan 29, 2008)

I got me a 8800 GTS 320mb. Not the latest and greatest but I still love it, seeing games at over 100FPS is making me salivate 

 I will post a pic of my new rig tomorrow.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 29, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Does it come with aftermarket cooling? Well, non refernce. Does it also have two PCI-E 6 pin connectors instead of 1? HDMI is a new type of video output port, however it also intergrates audio into it. I've seen the normal Galaxy 8800GT 512MB with the aftermarket and 2 PCI-E 6 pin for only $349.



yeah its got the duel PCI-E power connecters and the massive heatsink and fan on it XD

Actuly when i got it and opend it in the store i thought someone had put the 8600GT in the box xD


Galaxys 8600GT:





Galaxys 8800GT HDMI (unsure why but this image doesnt have duel monitor outlet or the duel 
PCI-E connectors but this is the 8800GT HDMI image Galaxy uses for advertisement?):


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2008)

EVGA 8600GT hard and bios modded

Actual card in my rig


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 30, 2008)

Added solaris. 



> *Solaris 17*
> 
> _First non-8800 member_
> _Nvidia 8 Series Mod Guru_
> ...



Are you using stock cooling? I couldn't find any clear pics of the 8600GT from yoru rig.

EDIT: 






How about adding a few more capacitors?


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 30, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


>



Mmmmmm computer parts on carpet


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2008)

ya im using stock cooling lapped cooler and lapped core...and that quote is amazing made me blush.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think we need a cool sig pic with alot of gloss


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i think we need a cool sig pic with alot of gloss



10-4 on that, assignment under way. Ill do it once I finish this assignment.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2008)

haha i like this im part of a damn good club.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 30, 2008)

Can i join the club too T-T


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2008)

no


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no



*cries like a lil emo bitch*
OH WOEEEEEE IS MEEEEEEEEH!!!!!


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 30, 2008)

CPU-GPU






http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u3sdw/


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 30, 2008)

> Conditions of Joining
> _You may be in this thread without joining, however membership, means that you basically are entitled to a faster response to any help thats needed from me_
> 
> -Must own G8x or G9x Series GPU in order to be applicable.
> ...



*coughs and whistles*

While I may have accepted in thread requests, please from now on PM me instead of posting here to be in the club. Thank you.



Skrabrug said:


> *cries like a lil emo bitch*
> OH WOEEEEEE IS MEEEEEEEEH!!!!!



Frozen pizza?

Damn the 8800 bottlenecks like hell. 3D Marks is an example, up until around 3.0Ghz, the CPU bottlenecks the performance of the 8800. I usually run it at 2.8Ghz now thanks to this... Got crysis finally, pretty awesome game, however the save file stuffed up.........


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 30, 2008)

i must get around to taking my pic stuff and sorting out my GPUz info


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

Tkpenalty's [2008 Update - Rev.2]
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__1.jpg
Enjoy.

Now with the 8800GT. Well you guys already know, but I finally found my USB cable. I love how short the 8800GT is, its truly awesome that now I dont have to be so damn delicate handed while installing a HDD or something. Or, taking the GPU out. If you remember, the X1950PRO's Accelero's fins were almost mating with the 120mm intake.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Tkpenalty's [2008 Update - Rev.2]
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__1.jpg
> Enjoy.
> 
> Now with the 8800GT. Well you guys already know, but I finally found my USB cable. I love how short the 8800GT is, its truly awesome that now I dont have to be so damn delicate handed while installing a HDD or something. Or, taking the GPU out. If you remember, the X1950PRO's Accelero's fins were almost mating with the 120mm intake.



With the S1, it's just as long as your 1950Pro in the other rig.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> With the S1, it's just as long as your 1950Pro in the other rig.



I'll show you what I mean here..
http://img.techpowerup.org/080131/IMG_0333.jpg
See this pic? Compare the location of the core of the GPU. The X1950PRO's core is more towards the front of the case compared to the 8800GT due to the shorter PCB (Coincidentally the same thing applies for my motherboard). Therefore the AcceleroS1 is also shifted back towards the rear of the case more; a far more desirable positon.

Anyway some other news, I just figured out that it wasnt my PSU or anything that was slightly not grounding properly-it was my power board. Immediately switched, now PC doesn't suffer from random problems (didn't bitch about them here though...).

SLi looks nice. 8800GT SLi + Sli board + nice cable management = drool.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I'll show you what I mean here..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080131/IMG_0333.jpg
> See this pic? Compare the location of the core of the GPU. The X1950PRO's core is more towards the front of the case compared to the 8800GT due to the shorter PCB (Coincidentally the same thing applies for my motherboard). Therefore the AcceleroS1 is also shifted back towards the rear of the case more; a far more desirable positon.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok. Makes more sense now.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ah, ok. Makes more sense now.



No probs man.

Time to see what 3.0Ghz does for my 3D Marks... It SHOULD unlock more performance for the 8800, for sure.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No probs man.
> 
> Time to see what 3.0Ghz does for my 3D Marks... It SHOULD unlock more performance for the 8800, for sure.


Absolutely does.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah.. 8800GTs look kewl. But they are old.. was planning to get an 8800GTS G92, but seeing 9800GX2 is just around the corner, I opted to wait (also was planning to get 8800GTXs but seeing that they are near eol).







The second I get my hands on em 9800GX2s, I'll chuck these cheap bastards out teh window. Cuz theyr cheap. Nothing special bout em. Anyone can get em.. I even smirk at people who acquired a single 8800GT and do a vid of it at youtube. meh.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> yeah.. 8800GTs look kewl. But they are old.. was planning to get an 8800GTS G92, but seeing 9800GX2 is just around the corner, I opted to wait (also was planning to get 8800GTXs but seeing that they are near eol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to think about what you just said again. Just because you are financially able it doesnt give you the right at all to downtalk people who are all happy over stuff like that. Sure I didn't laugh and party in joy, but I know people who would. You seem to not know how harsh this world is sometimes from what you just said, sorry but i don't like and tolerate any form of ignorance...

MANY people I know can't afford to shell out money to buy even a HD3850 let alone a 8800GT. So they aren't two pieces of insignificant "crap". Just remember that you are more financially able than other people and if you live with your parents, you are very lucky to be supported by them in such a way where life is fairly simple; they go through the hardships. You dont. 

Many of my friend's parents limit spending, some are just plain corrupted misers, but others really can't afford to shell out a few hundred dollars on an "insignificant" item such as a 8800GT. Not everyone drives a bloody BMW in this world and not everyone can even buy a car. 

/rant off...

Sorry, might have sounded fairly hostile to you but hope you learnt from that .

Anyways... back on topic.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13797360

Can someone tell me how that guy with his CPU clocked at 3.4Ghz was able to have such a huge score difference? Water cooled 8800GT?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 31, 2008)

grats on your 8800GT though


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> grats on your 8800GT though



Thanks 

Tatty_one has been added.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> yeah.. 8800GTs look kewl. But they are old.. was planning to get an 8800GTS G92, but seeing 9800GX2 is just around the corner, I opted to wait (also was planning to get 8800GTXs but seeing that they are near eol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are comparing a current mid ranged product with a future Super High end product so nt comparing like with like at all really.

The nice thing for current GT owners is that it would appear that NVidia's new mid ranged 9 series card will perform no better than the current 8800GT so in fact, buying the 8800GT was a fairly good investment at this time, perhaps we should remember that 90% of graphics card sales are made from the mid and lower end markets and thats what pays for the development of the top end cards


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm waiting for Inno3D Edition of 8800gt 512MB to arrive. Not a reference desing, but is that same 2phase? Nothing on their page or in the net for that matter, brand new. But it was so cheap (199€) that couldn't resist, especially as I've waited 3months for one.










ps. Bjorn_Of_Iceland I'm happy about it too, but not going to post a video


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You are comparing a current mid ranged product with a future Super High end product so nt comparing like with like at all really.
> 
> The nice thing for current GT owners is that it would appear that NVidia's new mid ranged 9 series card will perform no better than the current 8800GT so in fact, buying the 8800GT was a fairly good investment at this time, perhaps we should remember that 90% of graphics card sales are made from the mid and lower end markets and thats what pays for the development of the top end cards



I agree with that, that brings me to another point, what the point of the 9600GT?  its to "bridge a gap" isnt it? But the 8800 by then will virtually be the same price as the 9600GT, boasting more for the same price which is rather weird.

(And why did they have to look bad by copying AMD...) 

I have to say, AMD should have named the 8800GT the 9800GT instead, that would have made a LOT more sense... loads of people are getting confused... when you say "i got a 8800", just confuses the hell out of the not-so-up-to-date-people lol



OnBoard said:


> I'm waiting for Inno3D Edition of 8800gt 512MB to arrive. Not a reference desing, but is that same 2phase? Nothing on their page or in the net for that matter, brand new. But it was so cheap (199€) that couldn't resist, especially as I've waited 3months for one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080131/images.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080131/images2.jpg
> ...



Sorry, but that is the reference PCB, two phase. At least it comes with a better designed cooler, except that stiffening strut will block airflow from the heatsink. I don't expect the cooler to do better, but it will certainly be quieter in contrast. To be honest with you it looks a bit on the weak side, the 8800GT isnt exactly a cool running card. I'd naturally expect to see you quickly change that cooler. Good that Inno3D installed those heatsinks on the MOSFETs though. Grab yourself something like an AcceleroS1 and a set of turbo modules . AcceleroS1 is veeery cheap, yet it gives rather impressive performance for the price you pay for it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

And TK, when you take into account the 8800GS has now been released, it confuses the issue even more!


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Sorry, but that is the reference PCB, two phase. At least it comes with a better designed cooler, except that stiffening strut will block airflow from the heatsink. I don't expect the cooler to do better, but it will certainly be quieter in contrast. To be honest with you it looks a bit on the weak side, the 8800GT isnt exactly a cool running card. I'd naturally expect to see you quickly change that cooler. Good that Inno3D installed those heatsinks on the MOSFETs though. Grab yourself something like an AcceleroS1 and a set of turbo modules . AcceleroS1 is veeery cheap, yet it gives rather impressive performance for the price you pay for it.



No it's not, here's the reference one and it's completely different PCB design.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_8800_GT/images/card_naked.jpg

And yes, I'm swapping the VF900 out of my x1900xt to it and probably making some custom ram sinks, hence I went for the cheapest one. Was waiting for the 3-phase Palit, but they just don't come, one and a half month of waiting them too.

Do know about Accelero S1, I'd probably gone with ECS 8800GT version with it installed, if I'd not have an aftermarket cooler ready. I like the mosfet sinks too, less work for me, looks like the PCB could have a lot more components, maybe they are saving those for own OC version.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> No it's not, here's the reference one and it's completely different PCB design.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_8800_GT/images/card_naked.jpg
> 
> And yes, I'm swapping the VF900 out of my x1900xt to it and probably making some custom ram sinks, hence I went for the cheapest one. Was waiting for the 3-phase Palit, but they just don't come, one and a half month of waiting them too.
> ...



No, 8800GTS 512MB. Anyway, yes the components look better, larger choke coil, and also pretty beefy looking capacitors. Just the core and memory cooling dont look so good however.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 31, 2008)

this is mine


256MB GDDR3 
256 BIT BANDWIDTH
650MHZ CORE CLOCK
1620MHZ SHADER CLOCK
1800MHZ(2X900) MEMORY CLOCK
57.6GB/S MEMORY BANDWIDTH
112 SHADERS
10.4PIXELS/S PIXEL FILLRATE
10.4GTEXEL/S TEXTURE FILLRATE
65NM GPU RIVISION A2


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No, 8800GTS 512MB. Anyway, yes the components look better, larger choke coil, and also pretty beefy looking capacitors. Just the core and memory cooling dont look so good however.



Yep, propably just a big aluminium sink that would make an excellent large memorysink, if I'd just drill out room for VF900 in the middle, but I'd need to keep that intact for warranty. I'm just hoping there would be holes in the PCB around memory, so that I could go silicon paste + screws on memorysinks, if not then thermaltape it is.

It will be stock just enough that I see it work, then I'll take it a part  Oh and please Inno3D, no NVIDIA gooeythermaltapestuff, use your own under there pretty please (read that stuff is PITA to clean).


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 31, 2008)

can i join , i got the ECS 8800GT with accelero S1


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2008)

My 8800GTs(not gts) came in today. I can't believe how heavy these stock coolers are on the Palit 1Gb cards.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> My 8800GTs(not gts) came in today. I can't believe how heavy these stock coolers are on the Palit 1Gb cards.


You're gonna love em DM. They made a believer out of me. Oh, and scaling WORKS!!! It's amazing! lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2008)

Just D

I feel kindda ____ about having a N product. BUT they seem very well built.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Just D
> 
> I feel kindda ____ about having a N product. BUT they seem very well built.



But I like DM better, you know, like Danger Mouse (the old cartoon). lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL

No one calls me DM tho hahaha, go to a lan and everyone calls me D. Or jump on teamspeak with us soon.

Do you have COD4?

That goes for you too Tatty_One.


I can't wait to OC these cards!!!! I'm doing my copper tube tomorrow.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL
> 
> No one calls me DM tho hahaha, go to a lan and everyone calls me D. Or jump on teamspeak with us soon.
> 
> ...


No TS here. I don't own a mic. And no COD4 either. 

And these cards OCed are beasts. AA performance is superb.


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Just D
> 
> I feel kindda ____ about having a N product. BUT they seem very well built.



lol, ur in teamati arent ya?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> lol, ur in teamati arent ya?



Team Palit now.



























































me too


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Just D
> 
> I feel kindda ____ about having a N product. BUT they seem very well built.



lol, ur in teamati arent ya?


----------



## strick94u (Feb 2, 2008)

Can i join your cult?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> lol, ur in teamati arent ya?



Double post? read post above yours.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> lol, ur in teamati arent ya?



Was, now I am in TeamPalit, and Wile E is on the new sub team OverClocking TeamPalit.
So Damulta[lit]
Wile E[ocLIT]
And Wile E go buy a 10.00 mic at walmart......:shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn PCCLUB

They had a ASUS Maximus Extreme LGA775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard Retail
in the store, BUT big BUT it was already sold

I sit there and looked at it for 15 mins or so, and then said I'll take it. Then he said sorry this one is already sold(With a smile):shadedshu.

So I guess I was meant to wait.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Was, now I am in TeamPalit, and Wile E is on the new sub team OverClocking TeamPalit.
> So Damulta[lit]
> Wile E[ocLIT]
> And Wile E go buy a 10.00 mic at walmart......:shadedshu


I always end up finding something better to spend my $10 on. 

I'm not much of a talker anyway. I'd bore you guys most likely. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL go buy the mic.







Who?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL go buy the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is that 

What a weird waterblock, whats the point of having so many hoses?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL go buy the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That has to be restrictive. lol.

Can't go get a Mic this weekend. No car.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> What the hell is that
> 
> What a weird waterblock, whats the point of having so many hoses?


Looks would be my guess, without two pumps one before and one after I don't know how well it would work.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 2, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No probs, I'd like GPUZ verification as well from now on thanks.



hey guys look a forum nazi!!!!! havent seen one of these in a long time, i mean wow, telling people they MUST post gpuz pix, and they MUST submit their scores to 3dmark website.....

i have an 8800gt 720/1775/2100, but i dont want to join your club, mostly because you come off as a twonk, the attatude you have excibited here and on other threds like your x1k-hd clubhouse and in genral leads me to belive you think your in charge of how people should think and post.

and talk about spam......you posted a thred asking if you should get an 8800gt or 3870 after u already ordered the 8800gt, then waited pages b4 you admited the thred was an UTTERLY POINTLESS WAIST OF PEOPLES TIME.

that said, i want WileE's card


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

WTH, D? You left out the Boros in the pics.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

???? I'll take more, about to slam one in.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 2, 2008)

those the same thermal pads that nvidia uses on the stock coolers?  i trimed mine down, they where almost 2x as large as they needed to be, stuff reminds me of white calk with cloth fibers in it........nasty!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2008)

Hijack! Thread Hijack!


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 2, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> TRIPPY



Yea, try scrolling while looking at it


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

lol. Oh man, you guys are screwed. You know tk is gonna flip and report you. Best of luck. lol.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 2, 2008)

We know.....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 2, 2008)

wow that was fun


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. Oh man, you guys are screwed. You know tk is gonna flip and report you. Best of luck. lol.



You can't report rainbows. It's immoral.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 2, 2008)

hahaha....so true


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> You can't report rainbows. It's immoral.



They'll get a spam report. Mark my words. lol.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

It did net you a nice sig. lol.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 2, 2008)

Rainbows ftw


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> hey guys look a forum nazi!!!!! havent seen one of these in a long time, i mean wow, telling people they MUST post gpuz pix, and they MUST submit their scores to 3dmark website.....
> 
> i have an 8800gt 720/1775/2100, but i dont want to join your club, mostly because you come off as a twonk, the attatude you have excibited here and on other threds like your x1k-hd clubhouse and in genral leads me to belive you think your in charge of how people should think and post.
> 
> ...



:shadedshu

Your attitude is what needs fixing.



Wile E said:


> lol. Oh man, you guys are screwed. You know tk is gonna flip and report you. Best of luck. lol.



They beefed the thread up  But if it continues I'd flip. I'd ask a moderator and ask for their opinion, of what that stuff last page was.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 2, 2008)

Use a rainbow to fix his attitude


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

BACK ON TOPIC.

Now what programs are the best to use with these cards?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> BACK ON TOPIC.
> 
> Now what programs are the best to use with these cards?



ATi Tool OR Riva tuner.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 2, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> They beefed the thread up  But if it continues I'd flip. I'd ask a moderator and ask for their opinion, of what that stuff last page was.



We got warned from LiNKiN


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> They beefed the thread up  But if it continues I'd flip. I'd ask a moderator and ask for their opinion, of what that stuff last page was.



they did it in the core 2 clubhouse and the hd2k-hd3k clubhouse as well.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> they did it in the core 2 clubhouse and the hd2k-hd3k clubhouse as well.



Really? I've already had a bad few days. GG NO RE By mod PLZ.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

Woo, I can officially say I'm a part of this clubhouse now. Just ordered my 2x evga 8800GT from the egg last nite and they should be here wednesday! All the parts for my new system are here just waiting for the gfx to build it!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 2, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> they did it in the core 2 clubhouse and the hd2k-hd3k clubhouse as well.



No one likes a tattle tale


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Woo, I can officially say I'm a part of this clubhouse now. Just ordered my 2x evga 8800GT from the egg last nite and they should be here wednesday! All the parts for my new system are here just waiting for the gfx to build it!



Nice! Any plans on changing the cooling?


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm probably going to put Accelero S1's on each. Although I'm gonna see what temps I'm gonna have first. I have a P182 case with 5x Yate Loons in it so it has excellent ventilation. I'm also using an H20-120 Compact kit for my CPU.

P.S. - I'm an idiot because I've had an 8600GT for a few months now, so I could be part of this club anyway, doh!


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I'm probably going to put Accelero S1's on each. Although I'm gonna see what temps I'm gonna have first. I have a P182 case with 5x Yate Loons in it so it has excellent ventilation. I'm also using an H20-120 Compact kit for my CPU.
> 
> P.S. - I'm an idiot because I've had an 8600GT for a few months now, so I could be part of this club anyway, doh!



Haha lol, you need to purchase an extra long flexible SLi bridge to SLi the 8800GTs if you want to install S1s on each of them.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya ASUS makes some. They go for like $10 or so. Anyway, on that note, I'm heading to bed!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> No one likes a tattle tale



nobody likes trolls either.


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, a full  page of rainbows ... anyway, whats the best after market cooling for an 8800gts that cools the ram also?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> Wow, a full  page of rainbows ... anyway, whats the best after market cooling for an 8800gts that cools the ram also?



zalman vf1000?


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 2, 2008)

K, ill check it out on egg, thanks

Edit: Looks nice, but im gonna wait till after or at the same time i upgrade to a Q6600.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> K, ill check it out on egg, thanks
> 
> Edit: Looks nice, but im gonna wait till after or at the same time i upgrade to a Q6600.



Thermalright V2, it outperforms the VF1000.


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, thanks for the help bro. ill check it out later. right now UT3


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. Oh man, you guys are screwed. You know tk is gonna flip and report you. Best of luck. lol.





Wile E said:


> They'll get a spam report. Mark my words. lol.



im sure the first thing TPK did when he refreshed the page and found that was crap himself as he clicked report on each post and frothed at the mouth as he typed how horrable they where for spaming his thred like that, like the times i have seen him re-make his "rate this system" because somebody gave him a bad  review........ at least hes not admited hes mentaly unstable!!!!! now if only he goes and gets some help for it.

i would post some rainbows to calm him down but he may die from the aneurysm it is likely to cause if he sees another one any time soon.

oh and i have seen good reports using the OLD thermal right 7 seirse gpu coolers on the common 8800 cards, just a SMALL tweak to the cooler or the cards fan power connection and they go right on and blow the heat OUT OF THE CASE!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL
> 
> No one calls me DM tho hahaha, go to a lan and everyone calls me D. Or jump on teamspeak with us soon.
> 
> ...




COD4 yes....Mic Yes


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 3, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> im sure the first thing TPK did when he refreshed the page and found that was crap himself as he clicked report on each post and frothed at the mouth as he typed how horrable they where for spaming his thred like that, like the times i have seen him re-make his "rate this system" because somebody gave him a bad  review........ at least hes not admited hes mentaly unstable!!!!! now if only he goes and gets some help for it.
> 
> i would post some rainbows to calm him down but he may die from the aneurysm it is likely to cause if he sees another one any time soon.
> 
> oh and i have seen good reports using the OLD thermal right 7 seirse gpu coolers on the common 8800 cards, just a SMALL tweak to the cooler or the cards fan power connection and they go right on and blow the heat OUT OF THE CASE!!!!!



Now remove that sig quote or I'll flip.....First you call me a nazi now this. Why haven't the mods even bothered to remove that spam?


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 3, 2008)

guys leave tkp alone. theres no reson to talk crap about him.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok back on topic AGAIN I just installed my 8800gt into my matx case. (surprising amount of room for a longer card, maybe I'll have to get a 3870x2.) I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, the day after i bought my 8800gts i saw the 3770 xe's on egg. i wanted one so bad but o well. i love my 8800.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

can i join the 8 series club 

I have the ECS 8800GT 512MB that comes with the Accelero S1 already installed with ramsinks and includes the turbo module 

default clocks are 600/1620/1800 and is now clocked at 720/1750/2110 

here is a pic of what my card looks like







will take some pics on my card 

they idle without turbo modules is 43 and load reaches around 50-52
idle is 39 degree's, load is 44 degree's with turbo modules running 
(will swap stock thermal paste with some mx-2 soon)

ambient temp is around 26 degrees

Edit: managed to get 30 degrees idle on my GPU xD, 1 degree lower than CPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2008)

Right - Sorry its taken me so long (almost 2 weeks?!?!) to get around to do some screenies - i have been a very busy bunny often to busy in CoD4 to even care about personal hygene since I got this new graphics card in. so without further f**king around...

& the boxs are still in the corner like it was Christmas yesterday





My score - keep in mind that I am running this on a machine that has 'aged gracefully' with a few minor hicups (check my spec tab) what ever you people may say i dont care cuz it was huge boost over my X1800XT & thats all that matters think my X1800XT struggled to break the 9k+ barrier....


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ you should upgrade your CPU ram and mobo to an am2 or c2d, i just put in a amd 6400 black 2 gig of ram. and i went from 14K to 17K. it would be a good idea if you wanna bring the best out of your card


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2008)

eVGA 8800GTS 640mb 
Recieved from eVGA 10/22/07 via tradeup from 320mb
Bios is flashed to 675/1570/972
Idle 41c Load 64c Stock cooler w/MX-2 applied

*Btw, this 3d06 score was a death run for my Opteron which can no longer clock past 2.8ghz without getting too hot.  It was a good chip.


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so here's my new bfg geforce 8800gts 512 oc edition


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> ok so here's my new bfg geforce 8800gts 512 oc edition



Nice.....show us what she can do!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 9, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> ok so here's my new bfg geforce 8800gts 512 oc edition



i have that card, have had 5 of them in my hands so far, some will NOT overclock very well others overclock quite well.......the one i have is the cherry, 720/775/2100 so far


----------



## wolf (Feb 10, 2008)

id love to join, perhaps even as an exec as i feel i have the experience and knowledge to seriously help the 8 series community, but even as a standard member would be tits.

the cards.

G92GT - 8800GT
XFX Reference card + Reference cooler @ 100% fan
Bios modded to 720/1782/1944
GPU-Z: http://users.tpg.com.au/b3rtrand//88gpuz.JPG

G84GT - 8600GT (i have 2 of these identical)
XFX XXX Edition + stock Zalman VF 700
Both Bios modded to 742/1836/1700
GPU-Z: http://users.tpg.com.au/b3rtrand//86gpuz.JPG

all three cards listed are IN USE at the moment, all at the same time, on my 680i board.

on my current setup on the left tab, one 8600GT pulls 6666 06'3dmarks, the two 8600's in sli pull 10,781, and the 8800GT pulls 12,603. all at the above mentioned clock speeds.

and tkpenalty i have PM'd you about this, and as i said, id love to be an exec, if you cant just take my word for it, talk to Solaris, he knows im not talking from my ass


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> ^^ you should upgrade your CPU ram and mobo to an am2 or c2d, i just put in a amd 6400 black 2 gig of ram. and i went from 14K to 17K. it would be a good idea if you wanna bring the best out of your card



yes If i got 1 Dime/UK Sterling/etc each time i heard someone say these exact words to me - Id be able to buy out Yahoo & not have them refuse my first offer - please excuse my extreme sarcasm


----------



## socket462 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey all- New to forum-- New to Nvidia cards in general-- my other Nvidia is a TNT2.  

Just got my new XFX 8800GTS 512 Alpha Dog-- 650/972-   Using Nvidia driver- I am able to get this to 803/1048.   I am trying to reach the 15000 mark in 3Dmark06-- 14844 is what I can reach here. 

Are there any other tools that work well with these 8800 cards?

My rig:
E8400 3.0/3.7
2 Gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR1066 
Asus Maximus Formula X38 board
WD Raptor 150GB HD
XFX 8800GTS 512 Alpha Dog 650/972 stock 803/1048 OC


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 10, 2008)

turn down all driver quility settings as low as they go that will give you a higher score, its common for 3dmark runs to be done at as low quility a setting as people can manage.

DO NOT GAME WITH THOSE SETTINGS, games will look like crap.

this is one reasion i alwase say "3dmark is a joke, it dosnt show real game perf, but it is pretty fun to watch the first few times"

also try running glexcess


----------



## socket462 (Feb 10, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> turn down all driver quility settings as low as they go that will give you a higher score, its common for 3dmark runs to be done at as low quility a setting as people can manage.
> 
> DO NOT GAME WITH THOSE SETTINGS, games will look like crap.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the fast reply-- I will try glexcess-- I have never heard of it before- dl'ing now.

I was not aware that you could 'cheat' that way with driver settings.  If I were to do that I would feel like I was cheating myself.  
I must say- I am now a huge fan of Nvidia!  I was an ATI fanboy-  8500/X800GTO/X1950PRO- but upon much investigation, this card is definately worth it!  Crysis on Ultra High @20 FPS!! Playable AND gorgeous!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 10, 2008)

just a warrning, theres a bug in current nvidia drivers, videos that use YV12 color spacing will render all f'ed up, you have to dissable that mode if you know how, if not, install latist ffdshow and ask for help dissabling yv12 

nvidia fixed it in a beta, then the full that came from that beta had the bugg again......alot of codec makers now dissable yv12 on nvidia cards without you having to uncheck the box/manulay dissable it, the codec just sees ur on an nvidia card and uses an alternate spacing to avoid the rendering errors


----------



## socket462 (Feb 10, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> just a warrning, theres a bug in current nvidia drivers, videos that use YV12 color spacing will render all f'ed up, you have to dissable that mode if you know how, if not, install latist ffdshow and ask for help dissabling yv12
> 
> nvidia fixed it in a beta, then the full that came from that beta had the bugg again......alot of codec makers now dissable yv12 on nvidia cards without you having to uncheck the box/manulay dissable it, the codec just sees ur on an nvidia card and uses an alternate spacing to avoid the rendering errors



I did it-- 15k marks-- no driver adjustments.  Now for 16k?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 14, 2008)

baccckkk... been busy this week. Anyway, havent been gaming much. Hey has anyone tested any of the customized forceware drivers before?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> baccckkk... been busy this week. Anyway, havent been gaming much. Hey has anyone tested any of the customized forceware drivers before?



Do you mean the modded drivers? As in Xtreme-G or Warcat?  If so, yes, I have used them a lot in the past but dont do currently.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 14, 2008)

dont forget omegas moded drivers


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 14, 2008)

i wants to be in clubby


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 14, 2008)

count me in, i have an MSI 8600GT DDR2 and have an XFX 8800GS ordered


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> dont forget omegas moded drivers



Omega's tend to concentrate on improved IQ and therefore are slower, I only use modded drivers for benching and therefore I go for "faster"


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 15, 2008)

Just tweaked my system and got this score in 3dmark

http://service.futuremark.com/results/showSingleResult.action?resultId=4008728&resultType=12


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Omega's tend to concentrate on improved IQ and therefore are slower, I only use modded drivers for benching and therefore I go for "faster"



Slower by how much? The IQ of the 8800s isnt too good seriously...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Slower by how much? The IQ of the 8800s isnt too good seriously...


I have to disagree there. It's on par with my 2900XT. Perhaps you just need to do a little tweaking?

Note that I always tweak my settings, no matter which brand of card I use. Nothing stays box stock with me. lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Slower by how much? The IQ of the 8800s isnt too good seriously...



depends on the modded driver of course, ifm a driver set is modded for improved IQ then you could expect a 5-10% lesser performance for probably around 5-10% better quality.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have to disagree there. It's on par with my 2900XT. Perhaps you just need to do a little tweaking?
> 
> Note that I always tweak my settings, no matter which brand of card I use. Nothing stays box stock with me. lol.



I'm comparing this with the X1950PRO and HD3850.

In NFS PS, the 8800GT has a noticeable Moire pattern with the textures that are further away. The X1950PRO/HD3850 dont have this, and the textures look cleaner.


----------



## wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

so when your NOS'ing at 250+ kph, you can notice a Moire pattern with the FAR away textures? and "cleaner" textures? im sorry but nobody plays nfs to park the car and watch the textures go by. UNLESS of course youre playing it JUST to look for exceptionally slight texture differences......

i have owned over 15 gfx cards starting with a 3dfx voodoo banshee 2, and when playing the same game on 2 different cards, all ive ever noticed was FPS differences, and SLIGHT anti aliasing differences, but eh, each to their own i say. you MUST be a true tweaker 

so tkpenalty, have you reviewed my application to join this fine clubhouse? if its anything like the x1950 one i was in, this should be a very popular forum.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

wolf said:


> so when your NOS'ing at 250+ kph, you can notice a Moire pattern with the FAR away textures? and "cleaner" textures? im sorry but nobody plays nfs to park the car and watch the textures go by. UNLESS of course youre playing it JUST to look for exceptionally slight texture differences......
> 
> i have owned over 15 gfx cards starting with a 3dfx voodoo banshee 2, and when playing the same game on 2 different cards, all ive ever noticed was FPS differences, and SLIGHT anti aliasing differences, but eh, each to their own i say. you MUST be a true tweaker
> 
> so tkpenalty, have you reviewed my application to join this fine clubhouse? if its anything like the x1950 one i was in, this should be a very popular forum.



Yeah, sorry I've been rather busy, I'll get to it. You are in, but i havent recorded that yet. 

Anyway, why the GV NX8800GT512HP REV1.0 is the best, apart from the fact that the VF830 ALCU keeps the card under 50*C, it also has software voltage control... which I'm using atm.






Remember, the Gigabyte's 8800GT also has a shorter PCB... I just tested the power saving features too, and man they work well.


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

ill agreed wholeheartedly with that, i have owned a few gigabyte mobo's and had mates with mobo's and cards, they make damn good gear.

the ultra durable 2 all by itself will probably aid your o/c's with all their wicked capacitors and ferrite core chokes and what not, not to mention voltage control, thats totally sick.

and 760 core, v nice man.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

Note that I'm using proper cooling for the memory, and fan + Accelero as well. 780/2000


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

Screenie 

Going to 3D mark soon...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

ooh nice tk , can you add me on member list please ^^

btw: death note


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

btw what are your idle temps for your 8800gt?


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Going to 3D mark soon...



Finally!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

30 degree's on gpu , 1 degree lower than my cpu


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

jolly good show tk


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> 30 degree's on gpu , 1 degree lower than my cpu



You live in the UK  of course you will get those temps, its freezing up there!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

hehe, the accelero helps a lot though 

let me in the clubby!!!111!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> hehe, the accelero helps a lot though
> 
> letm ein the clubby!!!111!!!



Roger that... busy!!!!

By the way, are Deltas like "Delta of 22 in 1 pixels, 22.00avg" artifacts?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

sounds like, i get them in ati tool, i think its the measure of how many errors there are in each pixel


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> sounds like, i get them in ati tool, i think its the measure of how many errors there are in each pixel



It doesnt really count it as an error though (however i notice a slight alteration of a pixel... so might be an artifact).


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

its not so bad if you get them say once every couple of minutes, with high overclocks like yours its probably normal


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

btw here is a link to the specs i filled in before 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=645875&postcount=124


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

Wtf...score is a bit low... 11.9k :|WTF?

i was getting higher before. When I downclock the score worsens.... Using ATI tool to set clocks seems to help a bit....

I cant seem to be able to push the shaders up any higher for some reason :\ 

EDIT: Okay dropped back to 770, shaders can be pushed more... wish gigabyte let us push it to 1.3v.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

770/1860/2000, time to test it >=D

EDIT: MOSFETs running way too hot for my comfort at 1.2v. Going to have to buy some heatsinks and probably change the fan im using atm on it.


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

ati tool artifacts pretty bad for me on my 8800 and 8600's, but no game has ever glitched or crashed on the clocks that i run the artifact scan on, weird....


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

wolf said:


> ati tool artifacts pretty bad for me on my 8800 and 8600's, but no game has ever glitched or crashed on the clocks that i run the artifact scan on, weird....



You probably dont notice it then


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

no, its not that i don't notice it, its that its NOT happening.

i do always pay VERY close attention to what my games look like. they are NOT artifacting, and ATItool is. its that simple.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2008)

wolf said:


> no, its not that i don't notice it, its that its NOT happening.
> 
> i do always pay VERY close attention to what my games look like. they are NOT artifacting, and ATItool is. its that simple.


What Tk means is, it may not necessarily be visibly artifacting, but it is still erroring. Not all errors made by video cards are perceivable by the human eye.


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

well in that case im not fussed, since XFX will replace it if it dies anyway, im only interested in what i can see + fps.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2008)

wolf said:


> well in that case im not fussed, since XFX will replace it if it dies anyway, im only interested in what i can see + fps.



Can't argue with that logic. lol.


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

its one of the reasons i love xfx  there are definatly better cards out there to buy, tk's per example, however who can argue with double lifetime modder friendly?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to say, overclocking ISNT the main reason why the card is good, its the power saving feature which I really think is amazing. None of the other GPUs on the market have it!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh. Screw power saving. I'm not running it on batteries, so I don't care.


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, good point, but still we should all make an effort to be more green right?
personally i'd say my favorite features on that card would be the zalman cooler, and the ultra durable 2 board and components.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Screw power saving. I'm not running it on batteries, so I don't care.



So you dont care about your power bill right? Upgrading PCs, the power bill went up by a noticeable amount so, yeah, I'd reconsider what you just said. 

Power saving, doesnt also mean its more green, think about your PSU. Your PSU is getting stressed less, which means less heat overall.


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

saving power of any kind, in any circumstance has to be a good thing.

less money on the bill, less heat, less killing our lovely planet


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> So you dont care about your power bill right? Upgrading PCs, the power bill went up by a noticeable amount so, yeah, I'd reconsider what you just said.
> 
> Power saving, doesnt also mean its more green, think about your PSU. Your PSU is getting stressed less, which means less heat overall.


I'm not saying it's a bad thing. For those that want it, it's a very good thing. I'm just not one to care.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Screw power saving. I'm not running it on batteries, so I don't care.



So true


I live in America were it is ok to waste anything again again and again.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2008)

can i join the club i have an 8800gt xpertvision/palit 512mb clocked to

GPU 771mhz
memory 932mhz
shader 1750mhz

anyone know any good drivers for the 8800gt im using 173.80 unofficial beta
sometimes i get a display drivers failed message and a triangle with a exclamation mark in it and i have to restart the program i was using was using official drivers before tho


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 18, 2008)

Which Gigabyte 8800GT Ultra Durable 2 is the latest?







I read at another forum the first ones had a memory overheating issue.


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

i believe the one on the right is the most recent, but tk will know fo sho'


----------



## a_ump (Feb 18, 2008)

im not a member, but this said somethin about 8-series and sincei  have 2 of em, and i can't get any of my games to play due to nvlddmkm.sys crashing error and i'm hoping someone can say "i had that problem, dl this or do this" lol. i've tried using just 1 stick of ram, and i tried both of htem by themselves didn't change anythin, i tried just 1 gfx card both by themselves then in sli and still same problem. i've tried that cut nvlddmkm.sys thing to drivers folder, and then expand it and that didn't do anythin. re-installed video drivers multiple times using driver cleaner in between installs in safemode, and re-installed vista once. im pretty much out of options and am about to go back to xp, which isn't that big a deal, but i bought a kick ass gaming rig for a reason and that's to play dx10 games.thx 2 anyone that can help


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

after a very quick look around the net, it seems that reinstalling applications and drivers doesn't do squat, hence you may want to consider a windows rebuild from scratch.

don't do it yet though, other knowledgeable members here may have some helpful input.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 18, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Which Gigabyte 8800GT Ultra Durable 2 is the latest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one with the VF700ALCU is the old one, i have that one, the one with the VF830ALCU is the one on the right. They are both IDENTICAL except for cooling.

The first Gigabyte's Ultra durable 8800GTs had a memory overheating issue when the cards were at DDR1900, so thats why the speed was stepped down to DDR1840. However it has been shown that with heatsinks on the memory gigabyte's 8800GT is able to do DDR2000.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 18, 2008)

a_ump said:


> im not a member, but this said somethin about 8-series and sincei  have 2 of em, and i can't get any of my games to play due to nvlddmkm.sys crashing error and i'm hoping someone can say "i had that problem, dl this or do this" lol. i've tried using just 1 stick of ram, and i tried both of htem by themselves didn't change anythin, i tried just 1 gfx card both by themselves then in sli and still same problem. i've tried that cut nvlddmkm.sys thing to drivers folder, and then expand it and that didn't do anythin. re-installed video drivers multiple times using driver cleaner in between installs in safemode, and re-installed vista once. im pretty much out of options and am about to go back to xp, which isn't that big a deal, but i bought a kick ass gaming rig for a reason and that's to play dx10 games.thx 2 anyone that can help



Even if I got two 8800GTs and some new quad I would not touch Vista... DX9 looks good enough.


----------



## Bundy (Feb 18, 2008)

a_ump said:


> im not a member, but this said somethin about 8-series and sincei  have 2 of em, and i can't get any of my games to play due to nvlddmkm.sys crashing error and i'm hoping someone can say "i had that problem, dl this or do this" lol. i've tried using just 1 stick of ram, and i tried both of htem by themselves didn't change anythin, i tried just 1 gfx card both by themselves then in sli and still same problem. i've tried that cut nvlddmkm.sys thing to drivers folder, and then expand it and that didn't do anythin. re-installed video drivers multiple times using driver cleaner in between installs in safemode, and re-installed vista once. im pretty much out of options and am about to go back to xp, which isn't that big a deal, but i bought a kick ass gaming rig for a reason and that's to play dx10 games.thx 2 anyone that can help



I've never run mine in XP but my experience with Vista is that installing all the recommended hotfixes from MS plus running the latest Nvidia driver gets rid of 90% of those crashes. The remaining 10% were removed by adjusting the fan settings using RivaTuner. Not all 8800 have the same fan settings but mine simply alloweds it to get too hot. FYI I adjusted T operating from 82 to 60. I can't explain how to use RivaTuner - thats another chapter...


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 18, 2008)

9800GX2 makes me worried, the card seems to have so many issues. And whats with the shader clock of 1.5Ghz for each core? Wtf?


----------



## wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

what should it be, like 1625? i'd like to think they have teethed out some of the issues from the 7950GX2


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> 9800GX2 makes me worried, the card seems to have so many issues. And whats with the shader clock of 1.5Ghz for each core? Wtf?



Look at it this way.......better for overclocking


----------



## a_ump (Feb 18, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I've never run mine in XP but my experience with Vista is that installing all the recommended hotfixes from MS plus running the latest Nvidia driver gets rid of 90% of those crashes. The remaining 10% were removed by adjusting the fan settings using RivaTuner. Not all 8800 have the same fan settings but mine simply alloweds it to get too hot. FYI I adjusted T operating from 82 to 60. I can't explain how to use RivaTuner - thats another chapter...



well i dl'ed 169.32 from my manufacturer(xfx) and now i can play games with 1 gpu, but not in SLI i still crash, but i'll try dl'in the hotfixes


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Look at it this way.......better for overclocking



Not really, the card from reports runs so hot that both covers for the card are too hot to touch. And, another problem, squeeze the card a little bit = gg no re. Reason why Nvidia leaves it at 1.5Ghz is because of the heat. Probably some company will sell the 9800GX2 with a preinstalled water block (hopefully), that would certainly be nice though.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 19, 2008)

Psst the 9800 is going to be the shit with water blocks installed. The 4 GPUs that will be on the top of the OBR when it is released.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Psst the 9800 is going to be the shit with water blocks installed. The 4 GPUs that will be on the top of the OBR when it is released.


Agree. UNLESS, they flip the PCB around, with a special adapter block. 2x8800GTs would be a smarter option imho...


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 19, 2008)

meh, the 9800GX2 can have its self, im content with what i got lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not interested in the GX2 either. Their first attempt was poorly implemented, which leaves me leery of this attempt. Not to mention, they're following the same routine they did for the 7950GX2. They're releasing this right before the next generation of video cards is due to hit. The last time, driver support suffered terribly.


----------



## wolf (Feb 19, 2008)

at least theyve had one try to teeth out problems...let us hope and pray.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 19, 2008)

wolf said:


> at least theyve had one try to teeth out problems...let us hope and pray.



Lets be honest here, nvidia could have evaded this problem if they did what AMD did, and used a heatpipe cooler in place of AMD's cheaper copper blocks. It would equate to around the same cost as the current 9800GX2 design, and be super easy to water cool, and not have so many bloody cooling issues.


----------



## wolf (Feb 19, 2008)

cooling wasnt the issue i was worried about i was more thinking, drivers, scaling, and price.

but yeah the 7950GX2 wasn't that well cooled imo, i wonder what they've done with this one.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 20, 2008)

wolf said:


> cooling wasnt the issue i was worried about i was more thinking, drivers, scaling, and price.
> 
> but yeah the 7950GX2 wasn't that well cooled imo, i wonder what they've done with this one.



Two cores using one cooler.... basically the cooler is a doubled up version of the 8800GT's stock cooler. Main problem that there are two major heat sources... Nvidia should make most of the cooler out of copper instead, or use more fins!

Yeah the price hurts it as well... They should drag the price of this card down ASAP on launch, and I heard, it will be running in SLi mode towards the OS, which means driver issues... Lets just hope its not as bad as the rumors/facts state.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't play King Kong with my 8800GT

The game locks withen 5 secs of game play, and I can't even get off of the boat.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I can't play King Kong with my 8800GT
> 
> The game locks withen 5 secs of game play, and I can't even get off of the boat.



That sucks  Something nvidia needs to fix up!


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 21, 2008)

its not really important what it can do because 98% of the world won't have one


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

I finally have found a stable easy 24/7 clock for my Palit 8800GT Super 1GB. The thing I have found with ocing this card without changing the voltage is the time it takes to lock. It can take 30mins to over an hour of straight gaming before you would see a lock. 

Stable OC

700 Core

1800 Shaders

900 Memory

+17% Core Overclock
+20% Shader Overclock

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mybmn/

Now over clocking memory on a video card normally doesn't give you that much gain. In this case I would say the same, not really worth it.

VDO Tool will work with this overclock.


Below is two ss one stock video card, and the other one is overclocked.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 22, 2008)

do not flash an 8800GS with an 8800GT bios, I tried it just so someone would and found it took me from 12rops to 6


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I finally have found a stable easy 24/7 clock for my Palit 8800GT Super 1GB. The thing I have found with ocing this card without changing the voltage is the time it takes to lock. It can take 30mins to over an hour of straight gaming before you would see a lock.
> 
> Stable OC
> 
> ...


Did you flash the Bios to 1.1V? Mine will do 730MHz stable that way. 1050 vram is also stable for me.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

No this was a total stock OC run. No voltage change of any kind just clocks.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I finally have found a stable easy 24/7 clock for my Palit 8800GT Super 1GB. The thing I have found with ocing this card without changing the voltage is the time it takes to lock. It can take 30mins to over an hour of straight gaming before you would see a lock.
> 
> Stable OC
> 
> ...



Your card locking up is an indicator that the Mosfets are frying... I'd recommend getting some swiftech copper sinks + fan on top, if you want the card not to lock up.

I had the same problem until i installed the copper heatsink... on BOTH sides of the cards, the rear of the mosfets and the top side. Be careful that only the adhesive and not the metal of the heatsink contacts the rear side of the component.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

Added new members to the list, please check if you had asked earlier on the front page.

EDIT: LOL....

Solaris just opened up a new 9 series clubhouse.... when this is one two... oh well. BUT. I'd recommend popping over to his club to ask for vmod instructions , he is the G8x/G9x vmod guru anyway. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53372 < Here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Geforce 9 series clubhouse*

Ok boys here you post your name clock speeds and a pic of your card...followed by your highest 3dmark scores in list for like so....Also first post will be modified to include new members...tkpenely inspired....and still proud member of his clubhouse....im still the guru.

Programs:
Nibitor (supports 9600GT)
Rivatuner (modded cfg file attached to this post)
Latest Drivers
NvFlash 5.57 (Latest supports 9600 eeprom)

Solaris17 (Leader)

9600GT

Orig clocks: 675/1700/900
Overclocked: 800/1900/1100

3DMark06
-9567

3DMark05
-14020

3DMark03
-33478

Current Members:
Solaris17


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL...

I was about to change my title to the 8 ~ 9 series clubhouse...anyway, nice scores, but its apparent the CPU is holding you back


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2008)

lol i was gonna ask you if you wanted to conjoin...but i figured it would just be harder...ya my CPU is REALLY holding me back....im going to go core 2 soon but iv settled for the less expensive e1200 its all im going to be able to afford.......and i really need one.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol i was gonna ask you if you wanted to conjoin...but i figured it would just be harder...ya my CPU is REALLY holding me back....im going to go core 2 soon but iv settled for the less expensive e1200 its all im going to be able to afford.......and i really need one.



E1200... I'd just keep accumulating funds for something like a E4600...


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> E1200... I'd just keep accumulating funds for something like a E4600...



I would say save up more for a E2140 or something, I know for a fact those chips do 3.2ghz easy


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I would say save up more for a E2140 or something, I know for a fact those chips do 3.2ghz easy



E2140 is EOL. Not all of these Pentium Dual cores can do 3.2Ghz...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2008)

well ill decide when the time comes....but lets leave the proc choices alone now...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm in next wednesday!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

Solaris, any plans of changing the stock cooling?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2008)

ya im not sure what though...im deff gonna want ram coverage...and pretty close to all copper...not sure what i should go with.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya im not sure what though...im deff gonna want ram coverage...and pretty close to all copper...not sure what i should go with.



I'd get a thermalright V2, add a 80mm fan onto it, and a set of ramsinks to cover the MOSFETs... two phase vcore FTL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2008)

good call im gonna look into that.....o and i also found a vmod guide ..guide tells you what to look for etc...so im going to do some probing and see if i can vmod this thing...

o and btw MY GF is getting me a SECOJND 9600!!!!! so if anyone has a sli bridge i can have or buy MAD CHEAP let me know!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> good call im gonna look into that.....o and i also found a vmod guide ..guide tells you what to look for etc...so im going to do some probing and see if i can vmod this thing...
> 
> o and btw MY GF is getting me a SECOJND 9600!!!!! so if anyone has a sli bridge i can have or buy MAD CHEAP let me know!!!



Bottleneck


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, installing the MOSFET cooling seriously helps... before i was getting delta artifacts. Now nothing bad happens... woot! Well the thermal tape is pretty poorly applied atm.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2008)

idc imagine how sweet that will be!? so can anyone help me out?


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 23, 2008)

hey can i be a member?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> hey can i be a member?



I thought i was missing someone from the list... yeah I'll add you. You're a member, at the moment anyway, but I forgot to add.


----------



## wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

update: running at 760/1836/2000 with new Zalman VF 1000 on  not bad for a GT


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 23, 2008)

Finally uprading from my X1950pro to a Zalman cooled XFX 8800GT xxx edition with black PCB.

Can't wait to see how much better the performance of this card is going to be than my current one.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

i use my SLi bridge sorry!

and hey dont poo poo two phase vcore! its working for me  and for Sol apparently.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2008)

damn you wolf ill steal it from you


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, all the way from australia? i'd like to see that, its a sick SLi bridge too, the asus floppy bridge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2008)

sigh howms i gonna getz one?


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

i have no idea, mine came with my SLi mobo....did you not get one with yours?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2008)

no mine has 2 pci x16 slots but mine was the locked non sli model...i modded it to sli.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

oh harsh! i think at competitively priced hardware stores i can get an SLi bridge over the counter here, but im not sure about where u live. 

Ebay will have them, and maybe like newegg etc...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2008)

newegg doesn have any only a 3 way sli....and the pc shops in my area still sell P4's with 768mb ram......


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

oh dear god, how many years behind us are they


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 24, 2008)

Ill be in da club either on friday or the following monday hehe.
oh btw solaris here's a link to the sli bridges on ebay,cheapest buyitnow i saw was 20$. there's a few in auction,maybe you can win one of those cheap.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=sli+bridge&category0=


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone killed the club :shadedshu


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 24, 2008)

Happened after my post. . . . .
Coincidence?

I think it's the fact most people with 8800GT's aren't having serious issues so they don't really need to come here.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 24, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Someone killed the club :shadedshu



Yes,and I think I saw the accused murderer,....a 9600GT


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

Haven't posted because I haven't gotten anywhere with my card in the past few weeks. Kinda at a standstill for the moment. I'll be busier once my 100K ohm trimpots get here tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Haven't posted because I haven't gotten anywhere with my card in the past few weeks. Kinda at a standstill for the moment. I'll be busier once my 100K ohm trimpots get here tho.



And hopefully I will have the reference documentation that we still wait for!


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

dude talk to Solaris and roll the 9 series into this clubhouse, i mean seriously its still the G9x anyway, it doesn't warrant a new clubhouse.....

and wow, i just realise that ive owned 5 Geforce 8 series cards, and still have 3 of them....
more than any other single generation... usually i go for 1 or 2 per gen....
actually i have done 4 in the radeon 9xxx series, 2x9200's,a 9600XT E,a 9800Pro.
and 4 in the geforce 6 series, 3x 6600GT's and a 6800Ultra


----------



## strick94u (Feb 25, 2008)

g9x is what this should be since that is the new Technology but if you want to restrict it to one card only


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

hey sol, maybe since the gef 9's are (as of yet) still G9x, you really should roll this club into the 8 series club, i mean internally, the cards are the same crap.

maybe call it the G8x + G9x clubhouse.

cos really so far the 9600 has brought nothing NEW to the table, all the regular troubleshooting will apply.

not to mention the ATi clubhouse is x1950 thru HD3000...


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep its been fixed... now wheres solaris


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

um...wtf happened to my org post that was supposed to be moved?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sigh howms i gonna getz one?



All over e bay............................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-ASUS-NVid...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 29, 2008)

wolf said:


> dude talk to Solaris and roll the 9 series into this clubhouse, i mean seriously its still the G9x anyway, it doesn't warrant a new clubhouse.....
> 
> and wow, i just realise that ive owned 5 Geforce 8 series cards, and still have 3 of them....
> more than any other single generation... usually i go for 1 or 2 per gen....
> ...



lol yea im about with you.


Ive had more cards in the FX line than anything though.

FX5200 x3, FX5200 Ultra, FX5600XT, FX5600, FX5700le, FX5900XT hehe.

Then of course Geforce 6200, geforce 6600 x3, Geforce 6600GT x2, Geforce 6800GT

And Geforce 7300GT, Geforce 7600GT, Geforce 7800GT and Geforce 7950GT

and for the 8 series 

Geforce 8600GT DDR2, Geforce 8600GT DDR3, Geforce 8800GS and Geforce 8800GTS 512 (how i miss you)


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> actually i dont agree with you guys at all the 9 series clubhouse was fine how it was...now that this is dead...my thread got deleted and so did all my info and links...thnx TK did you forget to tell the mods NOT tot do that?



I did tell them to move ur posts over but that didnt happen 



WTF? Okay what happened?

Time to start something.

The 8800GT doesnt seem to really like 1.2v, at all. I don't know WHICH part of the card doesnt like getting overvolted. Maybe its just because i got barely any airflow on the 8800GT with the AcceleroS1 installed. 

When are those new drivers coming out?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

sry bud my bad...well b4 my 9 series thread got deleted...i had edited my fist post...then they deleted my thread and didnt transfer anything over to this one..i though they were going to make my first post the second here but instead they deleted it...sry for the mouth off earlier i was just in a state of WTF?! and i hadnt noticed you hadent been on..i thought u were just ignoring the thread...my bad.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sry bud my bad...well b4 my 9 series thread got deleted...i had edited my fist post...then they deleted my thread and didnt transfer anything over to this one..i though they were going to make my first post the second here but instead they deleted it...sry for the mouth off earlier i was just in a state of WTF?! and i hadnt noticed you hadent been on..i thought u were just ignoring the thread...my bad.



Same! I'm sorta going wtf. err... how about if I just edit my first post and add "authors" into each article? That way you get credit. Anyway, I'll have to fix up some stuff, such as your title.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

no dont worry bout it just ask a super mod whoever you asked b4 they can fix it...as for my title leave the 8600 ones unless ur gonna leave those and add like first on topu with a 9600 or something.


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

i think i am the first member with a volt modded card.... max benchable freq's of 840 core 2052 shader. and i mean self done vmods, i know you can adjust your vcore slightly tk, but not as much as me


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

wolf said:


> i think i am the first member with a volt modded card.... max benchable freq's of 840 core 2052 shader. and i mean self done vmods, i know you can adjust your vcore slightly tk, but not as much as me



Well done.


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

cheers, its perhaps the fastest 8800GT on tpu ..... perhaps, im not sure exactly what else is going around TPU .....


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 3, 2008)

Could I join if I owned an 8800GT even though I don't have it installed?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

wolf said:


> cheers, its perhaps the fastest 8800GT on tpu ..... perhaps, im not sure exactly what else is going around TPU .....



I have the 2ed fastest now, mine is 800/1900 but that is on default voltage.


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

dude thats f**n' excellent for default volts! ....but yaaaay fastest 8800GT on TPU


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a PALiT card for you LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

I went to radio shack on Saturday, and the only resistors they had were stereo dials.

Would that work?


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

dude i have no idea, i went to "Jarcar" (Australia) and just asked them for a "25 turn 500 ohm variable resistor" and they handed my one  it looks pretty much exactly like the one in this pic:







oh and finally some pics of my card and vmod.

zalman came up nice....






the heatsinks i used on the vregs...






the variable resistor is pretty much covered in tape but you can see the tiny head of the screw you turn to change resistance.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2008)

nice man

oh when does my name show up on the member list anyway?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

wolf said:


> cheers, its perhaps the fastest 8800GT on tpu ..... perhaps, im not sure exactly what else is going around TPU .....



So what have you acheived in 2006 with that overclock?.....very nice by the way, shame the palit's are non reference.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have the 2ed fastest now, mine is 800/1900 but that is on default voltage.



No you dont


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have the 2ed fastest now, mine is 800/1900 but that is on default voltage.



Maybe not


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

Must look at tattys post now


http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1839


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Must look at tattys post now



I only say that because I still have a GT that has never come out of the box yet so you never know!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol, after I look through your post.

http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1839


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> So what have you acheived in 2006 with that overclock?.....very nice by the way, shame the palit's are non reference.



12,977 .... 23 marks of 13k!!!! im so close!!!!! and so cpu limited!!! a Q6600 @3.6ghz and 8800GT @ 750/1890 scores over 15k, so im thinkin if i get a Q6600 and run it at the same speed i should be looking at the 16k mark, with 840/2052 !


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I went to radio shack on Saturday, and the only resistors they had were stereo dials.
> 
> Would that work?


NO!!!!!! They're too sensitive to movement.

Here's where I got mine: http://www.alliedelec.com/Catalog/Indices/Products.asp?sid=47CC91007693E17F&N=4294824534

Pretty cheap, too.


----------



## wolf (Mar 4, 2008)

i wouldn't risk it unless you definitely had the absolute right gear, otherwise the guides are harder to follow and something is more likely to go ka-blamo.


----------



## wolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> NO!!!!!! They're too sensitive to movement.
> 
> Here's where I got mine: http://www.alliedelec.com/Catalog/Indices/Products.asp?sid=47CC91007693E17F&N=4294824534
> 
> Pretty cheap, too.



yeah all the ones on that page look pretty much exactly like the one i got, mine was 500 ohm tho and the lowest on that page was 1kohm i think... is that too much?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2008)

wolf said:


> yeah all the ones on that page look pretty much exactly like the one i got, mine was 500 ohm tho and the lowest on that page was 1kohm i think... is that too much?



Keep scrolling down in the list on the left, the 500's are there.


----------



## wolf (Mar 4, 2008)

i see them now, just didn't look hard enough 

best of luck with the vmod DaMulta, have you found a guide for your pcb? it is non-reference right?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> NO!!!!!! They're too sensitive to movement.
> 
> Here's where I got mine: http://www.alliedelec.com/Catalog/Indices/Products.asp?sid=47CC91007693E17F&N=4294824534
> 
> Pretty cheap, too.



So they max out at a 100 right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2008)

So are we going ahead despite Dave asking us not to?  strength in numbers, I am like a coiled spring waiting to pounce


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> So are we going ahead despite Dave asking us not to?  strength in numbers, I am like a coiled spring waiting to pounce



Me too man. I'm gonna try to hold out for my replacement cards tho. lol. I just got my new pump top and Maze5 gpu block delivered yesterday, and my DTek Fuzion should be here by friday. This anticipation is gonna be hard to combat. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 5, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> nice man
> 
> oh when does my name show up on the member list anyway?



D'oh >_>


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 5, 2008)

well here is an interesting tid bit the 8800GS 580m stock runs without a fan, my zalman died on me, for reasons i cant explain and i didnt notice it, thermal protect does work, the core sent straigh to boot clocks when temp hit 100C. Im quite impressed really, and the good news is, the card works fine still


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 5, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well here is an interesting tid bit the 8800GS 580m stock runs without a fan, my zalman died on me, for reasons i cant explain and i didnt notice it, thermal protect does work, the core sent straigh to boot clocks when temp hit 100C. Im quite impressed really, and the good news is, the card works fine still



So the fan stopped? 

RMA time for the zalman.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 5, 2008)

lol its over two years old, i think the warranty is up. It had a good run


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 5, 2008)

oh i have an idea on how to get the worst 3dmark score

drop my core clock to 5mhz and my ram to 10mhz and see how she does


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Me too man. I'm gonna try to hold out for my replacement cards tho. lol. I just got my new pump top and Maze5 gpu block delivered yesterday, and my DTek Fuzion should be here by friday. This anticipation is gonna be hard to combat. lol.



How U get replacements?  You should of asked for 9600GT's so I could have 2 for SLi as mefinks they scale a little better than 8800GT's.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 6, 2008)

*XFX 8800GT xXx Zalman getting too hot!*

Been playing some GPU intensive games.
Stalker and DiRT.
After a while I end up getting weird colours then the PC locks up.

Checked out the temp in riva tuner and at the time of graphic corruption the card is at 94degC!!

The GPU idles about 53degC on average.

Is this an RMA job?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 6, 2008)

Should of went with a PALiT card

J/p

Have you tried to put new past on it?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

my new card 

XFX 8600GTS XXX 730 core/1566 shaders/1130 mem (stock XFX clocks seeing how its being shipped to me now)







the rest of my rig


3000+ venice 
DFI infinity ultra
2x1gb DDR400
seagate 320gb sata2
XFX 8600GTS XXX
Tt 500w purepower

as soon as the 8600GTS shows i will post some numbers


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my new card
> 
> XFX 8600GTS XXX 730 core/1566 shaders/1130 mem (stock XFX clocks seeing how its being shipped to me now)
> 
> ...



WOOT! That looks sick!

I just ordered an evga 9600gt with the stuff for my new system. I will be posting numbers on Tuesday hopefully!!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> WOOT! That looks sick!
> 
> I just ordered an evga 9600gt with the stuff for my new system. I will be posting numbers on Tuesday hopefully!!



mine should be in fridayish


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mine should be in fridayish



I had to reorder mine. Didn't go through the first time apparantly (ordered on sunday :shadedshu).


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> I had to reorder mine. Didn't go through the first time apparantly (ordered on sunday :shadedshu).



i traded for mine.

the end cost of my rig is $0 (mobo/cpu/gpu/ram)


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2008)

lucky! .

I'd recommend buying a VF900CU for it and overclocking it! You can get rather nice performance once the card is pushed to its limits at stock vcore


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 7, 2008)

or voltmod and push past 1ghz core


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> or voltmod and push past 1ghz core



I vote for this option. lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Been playing some GPU intensive games.
> Stalker and DiRT.
> After a while I end up getting weird colours then the PC locks up.
> 
> ...



It's an RMA job if it hit's those temps at stock yes. If not then you will need to get yourself some better cooling.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I vote for this option. lol.



Even with a voltmod, 1Ghz is pushing it a bit!  I want dual cards running at 850mhz in SLi.....I will be quite happy with that


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Even with a voltmod, 1Ghz is pushing it a bit!  I want dual cards running at 850mhz in SLi.....I will be quite happy with that



Not really, with some decent voltage the 8600GTS can be pushed to around 1Ghz... fairly easily.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Not really, with some decent voltage the 8600GTS can be pushed to around 1Ghz... fairly easily.



i plan on custom cooling it with some old HSF and then vmodding it


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Should of went with a PALiT card
> 
> J/p
> 
> Have you tried to put new past on it?



Only started using it yesterday and it's brand new.

Even with the side panel off it overheats.
Just takes longer to creep up to lock up temps.

Argh why did I have to be the one to get the bung card!

I'll get a 120mm fan tomorrow and place it right beside the card and see what happens.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Only started using it yesterday and it's brand new.
> 
> Even with the side panel off it overheats.
> Just takes longer to creep up to lock up temps.
> ...



Immidiately RMA it. Don't do anything else with the card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Not really, with some decent voltage the 8600GTS can be pushed to around 1Ghz... fairly easily.



i can vouch for this the 8600 with a decent cooler...all youll need is a 20k ohm resistor ballz...and a soldering iron you can get over 1ghz core.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 8, 2008)

Well the 120mm fan did nothing at all.
95deC then corruption and lockup at stock clocks.
Rigth now the card is idling at 64degC.

Another real odd thing is the heat coming out the back of the case is not all that hot.
With my X1950pro I could feel the heat and it would heat up the room but stayed at 86deg max load with no lockups.
Even when I put my hane inside the case I could feel the heat but with the 8800GT, the inside the case seems cooler.

I think the Zalman fan is not making good contact with the core.
Only answer which is going to make any sense to me.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Well the 120mm fan did nothing at all.
> 95deC then corruption and lockup at stock clocks.
> Rigth now the card is idling at 64degC.
> 
> ...



I'd assume that the Zalman isnt even getting warm at all, right? If so, just reseat it... but I'd RMA because there MAY have been damage done to the core with the overheating/corruption.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I'd assume that the Zalman isnt even getting warm at all, right? If so, just reseat it... but I'd RMA because there MAY have been damage done to the core with the overheating/corruption.



Your'e right the fan isn't getting warm.
One guy at another forum thinks I should throw even more fans into my rig.
Doesn't taking off the heat sink void the warranty?
I can't even take off the cooler anyway because I only have AS5 thermal paste and they're using some sort of ceramic based compund.

Update:-
I underclocked the core to 600Mhz and the card hasn't froze or showed any signs of texture corruption although the temps are higher.
Hits 97degC max but no freezing so far.

Could the core be unstable at 670Mhz at 95degC but is stable at 600Mhz at higher temperatures?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Your'e right the fan isn't getting warm.
> One guy at another forum thinks I should throw even more fans into my rig.
> Doesn't taking off the heat sink void the warranty?
> I can't even take off the cooler anyway because I only have AS5 thermal paste and they're using some sort of ceramic based compund.
> ...



If the fan isnt getting warm, then yes you will have to reseat the cooler, and no it wont void your warranty since you are using a XFX GPU.

NO offense to that guy, but hes clueless. AS5 will work, just be careful. Honestly, I've used AS5 everywhere without any problems. With AS5 you will need to spead the layer so thin that it doesnt go onto the sides of the bare die. Follow my advice, as its the wisest. I'm thinking that they didnt even use any thermal paste.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> If the fan isnt getting warm, then yes you will have to reseat the cooler, and no it wont void your warranty since you are using a XFX GPU.
> 
> NO offense to that guy, but hes clueless. AS5 will work, just be careful. Honestly, I've used AS5 everywhere without any problems. With AS5 you will need to spead the layer so thin that it doesnt go onto the sides of the bare die. Follow my advice, as its the wisest. I'm thinking that they didnt even use any thermal paste.



The guy who suggested adding more fans appears to have a OCD with fans as he showed me his rig.

Anyhow.

I ran DiRT thorugh a replay four times with the core at 600Mhz with no lock up but check this scary temp out.






It just kept rising bit by bit.

There is a blob of ceramic thermal paste which slops over the the edge of the heatsink contact patch.
I'll have a serious think about reseating the heatsink but I would prefer to just RMA.
Only problem is my hands are about as steady as a 90 year old gynecologist's.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i plan on custom cooling it with some old HSF and then vmodding it



Well as TK says you can get 1Ghz on the core "fairly easily"  I look forward to seein that thing fly!


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> The guy who suggested adding more fans appears to have a OCD with fans as he showed me his rig.
> 
> Anyhow.
> 
> ...



RMA. I wouldnt try anything else. Maybe the heatpipes on the zalman are dead, maybe the core is stuffed (unlikely), maybe its seated badly. Too many possibilities... 

Well, you could eliminate one by reseating the cooler however.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well as TK says you can get 1Ghz on the core "fairly easily"  I look forward to seein that thing fly!



i wonder if i can push 1.2ghz


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm gonna just RMA it.
A new PC store opened here but the chances of them having ceramic thermal compound in stock will be pretty slim. 

I was thinking about how the cooler fins are painted.
Wouldn't you think it would reduce the efficiency of the cooler?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i wonder if i can push 1.2ghz



thats what the record is...i was gonna do it but i ran out of resistors if you want to remember use the solder mod in conjuntion with the pencil mod for mad crazy voltage.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thats what the record is...i was gonna do it but i ran out of resistors if you want to remember use the solder mod in conjuntion with the pencil mod for mad crazy voltage.



i will now the question is 1.2ghz doable on air???


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

yes they did it with a modded copper HS from a cpu.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yes they did it with a modded copper HS from a cpu.



sounds like i will be breaking out the sA HSF i have in the garage


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

you need to amke sure the ram and mosfets on the back of the card are cooled too get some ram sinks to put on the ram and a few more to put on the mosfets and IC's...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you need to amke sure the ram and mosfets on the back of the card are cooled too get some ram sinks to put on the ram and a few more to put on the mosfets and IC's...



i'm just cutting up some old HS to fit on everything i have ALOT of s370/sA/GPU HS just laying around


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

well do it up you have to beat my record of 8483 with a single card


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well do it up you have to beat my record of 8483 with a single card



i will try but your dual-core will give you something of an advantage....


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

plz padawan you can do it i have faith.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

i guess i will just have to push the cpu to an absurd level to  i wonder if i can hit 3.5ghz on air


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

with blood sweat and tears mixed with faith love and happiness maybe


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> with blood sweat and tears mixed with faith love and happiness maybe



i was going with 1.85v would do the trick but hey your idea is good to


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

lol

i OC mine with a pack of cigarettes and faith.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol



i like volts they make everything work faster 

i would try 2v+ but the mobos max is 1.85v (for now )


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

*Sniffs*

Good luck!!!1111

Currently, whats the best air cooler avaliable on the market? I'd think it would be the AcceleroS1 with active cooling.

This is what i'd do. Install heatsinks for all the MOSFETs on the GPU, then lap an acceleroS1  and install it, with two 120mm 1.9k rpm scythe slipstream fans. (110CFM per fan). Unlike one of the VRZone reviewers who went for a delta....


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay when I removed the HS I could see areas where there was no thermal grease on the core and plenty around the edges.
So I took a card out of my wallet an evenly flattened the grease over the base of the HS and reseated it.
Okay time to test it to see how it it gets in DiRT.

Wish me luck everyone.

Update:-
No difference at all, still hits 95degC.
I've done all I could with in the boundries of the warranty.
Thats it RMA.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 9, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Okay when I removed the HS I could see areas where there was no thermal grease on the core and plenty around the edges.
> So I took a card out of my wallet an evenly flattened the grease over the base of the HS and reseated it.
> Okay time to test it to see how it it gets in DiRT.
> 
> ...



Highly likely the cooler's a dud. So yeah RMA.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 8600M GT. Can i join?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 10, 2008)

Found the problem with my 8800GT.
The fan is pretty much stuck at 29% duty cycle and is not adjustable.
I've seen a little increase at 94% but otherwise it doesn't budge.

RMA ticket has gone through though.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 11, 2008)

Back to my X1950pro and the card is now RMA'ed.

It was unexpected, the brand spanking new 8800GT would be the hardware to crap out.
I would have expected the motherboard to have an issue first.

Tried using the Zalman fan with the motherboard system fan socket which did absolutley nothing for the temps.

There most be something seriously wrong with the card and or the cooler.
Any game with heavy HDR and it takes a big crap.

What gets up my nose is I bought the xXx Zalman version because it should be cooler than reference and because I don't OC my GPU's.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 11, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Back to my X1950pro and the card is now RMA'ed.
> 
> It was unexpected, the brand spanking new 8800GT would be the hardware to crap out.
> I would have expected the motherboard to have an issue first.
> ...



I would say that the heatpipes were crapped up. Most likely the person who was shipping it smashed it on something. Even at such a low fanspeed, the Zalman would do FAR better than that!


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay thats honestly not TOO bad.


----------



## wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah its not as simple as just 2 G92 pcb's slammed together, this thing looks really quite cool, looks like alot of R&D to egt it to where it is, gotta love that massive hole in the pcb! that should make for better temps with stock cooler than the 7950gx2 could muster... not to mention the pcb with the hole is back to front so the cooling block is jsut one heatsink, pretty cool imo.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Now if only the manufacturer of that gpu block didn't choose aluminum as a block material. lol.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever sent in a support ticket to XFX?
I sent one three day ago about my overheating issue and I still haven't had a reply.

They must know about it and are in hiding because of it.

@Solaris
Looks like your GF is going you a raspberry in that photo.


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please?

EVGA 8800gts 640MB
Cooler: Thermalright HR-03 Plus + Scythe 92mm 55CFM
Mods: Removed IHS, Lapped heatsink. (Voltmods soon)

Benchmark results to follow (waiting for new ram)


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Now if only the manufacturer of that gpu block didn't choose aluminum as a block material. lol.



QFT. But that just highlights how flawed the 9800GX2 is. Those PCBs would be damaged under stress if the block was made of copper. Unless of course they got some common sense and supplied strengthening bars to attatch across the edges of the GPUs.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 12, 2008)

infrared said:


> Can you add me to the list please?
> 
> EVGA 8800gts 640MB
> Cooler: Thermalright HR-03 Plus + Scythe 92mm 55CFM
> ...



You and your lapping. You awarded yourself a "Lap king" title  

With your CPU cooler, why not get something like a HDT S1283 and lap the bare heatpipes?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> QFT. But that just highlights how flawed the 9800GX2 is. Those PCBs would be damaged under stress if the block was made of copper. Unless of course they got some common sense and supplied strengthening bars to attatch across the edges of the GPUs.


Not really. It's not like aluminum is pliable like putty. The pcb will still give long before the aluminum. Copper would work just fine. But even still, the whole thing doesn't have to be copper. Just the plates that contact the gpus need to be copper. The chamber in the middle can be made from acetal/delrin. That way you have the thermal abilities of copper, without using a whole ton of it and driving up the cost, and all without the introduction of a corrosion causing metal.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not really. It's not like aluminum is pliable like putty. The pcb will still give long before the aluminum. Copper would work just fine. But even still, the whole thing doesn't have to be copper. Just the plates that contact the gpus need to be copper. The chamber in the middle can be made from acetal/delrin. That way you have the thermal abilities of copper, without using a whole ton of it and driving up the cost, and all without the introduction of a corrosion causing metal.



I was referring to the galvanic corrosion. But anyway, yeah those blocks COULD work. Anyway,  I still see 2x8800GT 512MB as a more feasible option, a Quad SLI 9800GX2 setup would be entirely for benchmarking-remember the stuttering that multi GPU systems suffer from.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> @Solaris
> Looks like your GF is going you a raspberry in that photo.




lol


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok solaris its time for you to shine, i just ordered an eVga 8600GT and will put my VF-700 on it, so what do i need?

oh and tk, i got a name to give me for the group, i bet ya money ive killed more cards in the last year than most members in there lifetime, so i belive id be the video card killer


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 17, 2008)

this may be of interest

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/47cry/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2008)

Heya TK, can I join?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally have my replacement 8800GT.
TK was right, it was definitely a faulty cooler.

This card struggles to get past 76degC in rthdribl HDR test after half an hour on fullscreen.
On high settings in DiRT the card only hits 71degC max and thats when the room temp is rather hot.

No more 95degC artifacting temps for me!
Now it all works properly.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol



I'd hit it...haha you probably saw that coming from a mile away.

EDIT: I'm probably gonna get the banstick for that comment... Though, I think I said the same thing about nflesher's fiance!

On a side note, is anyone experiencing low scores with 8800GT in SLI in Vista 32bit? The highest I've been able to get is 15k with a Q6600 at 3.4ghz...


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 19, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Finally have my replacement 8800GT.
> TK was right, it was definitely a faulty cooler.
> 
> This card struggles to get past 76degC in rthdribl HDR test after half an hour on fullscreen.
> ...



Wait you have the VF830 right?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! The 9800GX2 has exceeded all my expectations. Nvidia has produced a GPU that feels like a consumer product instead of an enthusiast product. 



mrw1986 said:


> I'd hit it...haha you probably saw that coming from a mile away.
> 
> EDIT: I'm probably gonna get the banstick for that comment... Though, I think I said the same thing about nflesher's fiance!
> 
> On a side note, is anyone experiencing low scores with 8800GT in SLI in Vista 32bit? The highest I've been able to get is 15k with a Q6600 at 3.4ghz...



Sorry to say this but.... your CPU is holding you back. Well you have a swiftec H20 120 Compact so why not try 3.8Ghz at least? 

I just realised for my system i never used "turbo" performance mode... explains why my 3D mark scores are low.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried my CPU at 3.6ghz and still had a shitty score...also if you read my thread on my cooler it  blows. I idle at 42C at stock 2.4ghz...imagine how bad it was at 3.6ghz...Also I doubt its my cpu...I was getting about 14k with an E6300. It seems more like a driver/vista issue than anything.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 19, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Wait you have the VF830 right?



Yes I have the VF830 version.
Temp still too hot you reckon?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 19, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yes I have the VF830 version.
> Temp still too hot you reckon?



They're alright for an 8800GT. Mind a photo of it?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 19, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yes I have the VF830 version.
> Temp still too hot you reckon?



They're alright for an 8800GT. Mind a photo of it? 2 Phase for Vcore... I reckon the phases run hot, am i right?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll get some pics as soon as I can.
My sig shows a part of it.
Pretty much a black version of the Gigabyte 8800GT durable 2.

Edit:-
Weird, everyone who has six stars now has six powerup logos.


----------



## wolf (Mar 19, 2008)

my vregs with little heatsinks on them barely surpass what i would call lukewarm, and thats @ 1.3v @ 800mhz core.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 21, 2008)

wolf said:


> my vregs with little heatsinks on them barely surpass what i would call lukewarm, and thats @ 1.3v @ 800mhz core.



Wait, take a photo so I know what you're talking about. There is no Digital VRM chip on the 8800s... There are several types of mosfets for sure, and only one or two of them run hot.

Curse the quimonda im using! It runs bloody hot and doesnt clock well. Widjaja, deltas are artifacts btw.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 21, 2008)

The  Gigabyte 8800GT use Quimonda RAM?
My XFX uses hynix although I read somewhere some XFX 8800GT's use Quimanda.
How do I find how many phase my card is?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> The  Gigabyte 8800GT use Quimonda RAM?
> My XFX uses hynix although I read somewhere some XFX 8800GT's use Quimanda.
> How do I find how many phase my card is?



XFX = 2Phases on all models, afaik.


----------



## wolf (Mar 22, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Wait, take a photo so I know what you're talking about. There is no Digital VRM chip on the 8800s... There are several types of mosfets for sure, and only one or two of them run hot.



ok the ones with heatsinks on them are the ones that the nvidia stock cooler also touches, so i figured to be safe i would cool them too, but as i said they're barely lukewarm.


----------



## Heichef (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi!

I have a BFG 8800GTS 320Mb OC2 and I'm having issues that I never encountered with my previous graphics cards.

With a number of videos, independently of the codec, the colors appear incorrect and green stripes can be seen along the image. The only way to workaround this issue is to configure the video player to force the output colorspace to YUY2 (if the video player allows it), instead of the default YV12. Nevertheless, it's still problematic when playing embedded videos (where I cannot chose the player or even download the file). Is this a known issue? I already formated my hard drive and installed the latest driver version. My OS is Windows XP Professional.

Thanks in advance

Here is an example of the issue:


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

Heichef said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a BFG 8800GTS 320Mb OC2 and I'm having issues that I never encountered with my previous graphics cards.
> 
> ...



It's a known bug in many forcware versions. What version are you running? I run 169.21, and have never had the issue, ever.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 23, 2008)

wolf said:


> ok the ones with heatsinks on them are the ones that the nvidia stock cooler also touches, so i figured to be safe i would cool them too, but as i said they're barely lukewarm.



They must not run hot if my card does not have any cooling except for the VF830 which only cools down the core.

But then there was the issue with the Gigabyte Zalman version but I think it was only the ones with the VF700 installed plus they use Quimonda memory chips which might make a difference.


----------



## Heichef (Mar 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's a known bug in many forcware versions. What version are you running? I run 169.21, and have never had the issue, ever.



Seems like I wasn't running the latest drivers after all, but the previous 163.75... Installing version 169.21 solved the problem. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 23, 2008)

ATi cards get what looks like graphic corruption if WMP9 is used.

@Heichief
I think I saw your thread about this issue at either Bjorn3D or nvnews before posting here.

TPU is still the best place for advice.


----------



## Heichef (Mar 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> @Heichief
> I think I saw your thread about this issue at either Bjorn3D or nvnews before posting here.
> 
> TPU is still the best place for advice.



Indeed. I posted this issue in Tom's Hardware forums and in the nvidia forums aprox. 6 months ago, but nobody replied (with a possible solution).


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> ok the ones with heatsinks on them are the ones that the nvidia stock cooler also touches, so i figured to be safe i would cool them too, but as i said they're barely lukewarm.



Samsung modules right? God damn these quimonda draw so much power and clock  badly...

EDIT: Lukewarm... define, as warm as the rear of the GPU core? Either your hands are numb to heat or my card is toasty 

EDIT: Then again you have that fan bar thingy....


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 24, 2008)

@ Wolf, your 8800GT has a way different layout to mine.
Also what brand are those ram sinks?


----------



## wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

@ Widaja, all of the heatsinks i found around the place here and at a store called JayCar. and i guess that means your 8800GT is non reference man!

@ Tk, i do believe i have Quimonda also...and they dont clock very well. and i mean lukewarm as in when at full load they are even cooler than the back of the pcb when at idle. whats a fan bar thingy?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone notice a faint high pitch sound coming from thier 8800GTs?
It's really faint, you have to put your ear up to the case to hear it.
It's there even when I shutdown the PC.

Edit:-
Nevermind seem to have found a solution it.
Covered over the hole where the side fan used to be and positioned the case differently.
The side fan is directly over the caps around the PCI-E connector which seems to be where the sound is coming from.


----------



## wolf (Mar 25, 2008)

yes ive noticed that noise coming from my 8800GT but Largon assures me that its nothing to be worried about at all, apparently alot of high end cards make that noise...


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2008)

An alcohol rub down could fix it.  It could be a noisy fan, or current jumping ground.  Signs of a poorly made card.  My Ati 9800SE makes the same noise, and I've been using it everyday at a dirty automotive shop for five years now!


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 25, 2008)

I've heard people have RMA'd thier cards because of the noise only to find the replacement does the same thing.
I think some people are able to pick up on the high frequency than others.
My brother's eVGA 8800GTX does it but he can't hear it.


----------



## wolf (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah its almost the same pitch as that stupid ringtone that old people cant hear, it started off outside UK malls to keep loiterers away. and likewise my mum cant hear the high pitch whine, nor can my 23 year old sister, but i can.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 25, 2008)

Every 8800GT i've tested makes the noise... its the chokes. Dont worry about it guys, but take note, the more voltage the louder the chokes will whine. At 1.1v the GPU is quiet, at 1.2v... the phases arent very quiet anymore.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 25, 2008)

ROFL!
Neither can my mother.
For some reason she doesn't like flatscreen T.Vs and kept watching off a old wood box fishbowl type one which made an unbearable high pitch frequencies.

Since the T.V. wouldn't die my brother and I searched for the exact same one which worked and swapped the guts of it over to the old one.

Now when we visit we don't have to sit there complaing about the noise of the T.V. because it's an imposter in disguise and a good laugh between my brother and I.

I found out whats the high pitch noise when I turn off the PC.
It was my mouse!
Put my ear up to the underside of the mouse and there was the noise.

My new motherboard appears to be incapable of turning off the mouse if plugged into the PS/2 socket once shutdown.
Plugged it into a USB and its all go.

Constant faint on and off chiming is still there when the PC is running though.
Will look into that next.
I know when I first used this card, the fan was catching on something so that will be what I'll look at first.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Every 8800GT i've tested makes the noise... its the chokes. Dont worry about it guys, but take note, the more voltage the louder the chokes will whine. At 1.1v the GPU is quiet, at 1.2v... the phases arent very quiet anymore.



You should hear the noise they make when you accidentally use a 1000 Ohm VR for a voltmod, when you were actually supposed to use a 100*K* Ohm VR.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 25, 2008)

^Trust you to do something like that^

TK
Can you show me a pic of where the chokes are located or what they look like?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> ^Trust you to do something like that^



lol. Oooops!


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 25, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> ^Trust you to do something like that^
> 
> TK
> Can you show me a pic of where the chokes are located or what they look like?



Those grey blocks in ur sig  labeled R50X



Wile E said:


> You should hear the noise they make when you accidentally use a 1000 Ohm VR for a voltmod, when you were actually supposed to use a 100*K* Ohm VR.



ROFLMAO. What happened to the choke?

Wait what the hell your mouse? Do you feel any small current going through the PC when its on?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Wait what the hell your mouse? Do you feel any small current going through the PC when its on?



Feeling a current?

This is riddiculous.
My card makes the noise when I'm doing nothing.
And gets louder when I surf the net.
I pretty sure my old overheating car didn't do this as long as I had it.

It makes different noises depending on which way I turn my head.

Sounds like a grounding issue.
But from the card?

I'll have another search around the PC for the sound.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 26, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Feeling a current?
> 
> This is riddiculous.
> My card makes the noise when I'm doing nothing.
> ...



Its normal, not something i'd worry about. I'd get a new case with decent acoustic dampening if the problem is that bad.


----------



## wolf (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah ive sorta tuned out of mine, also the sound changes pitch when changing from 2d to 3d, and different amounts of graphical load change the noise slightly too.

so since im a graphics card whore and i cant get enough of them i was thinking of upgrading from my vmodded GT already.... the question is, another GT + Zalman + Vmod, or a GX2, maybe a 9800GTX....or i could save my $$ and wait from the real next gen....

penny for your thoughts chaps.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 26, 2008)

Took out all other peripherals and it's definitely the card.
I'm finally used to the noise now though, as you said Wolf tuned out.
What's weird though is I can now hear other high frequencies easier besides the chokes on the GT.

What's a case with acoustic dampening?
I wouldn't know what case to go for.
My current case is a POS.
It doesn't even sit flat on the table.

IMO wolf I'd go for the next gen.
The 9800 series is a waste of money IMO.
Bloody hell, just checked your specs, you have a flowy rig alright.
I don't know where you would put all the fans.


----------



## wolf (Mar 26, 2008)

lol yeah, the only different thing about my rig now is the E4500 has been replaced by a Q6600 , and if you think with those fans its flowy, wait till i post pics of rig 2


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 27, 2008)

9800GTX has the same perf as a 8800GTS 512MB. Price is more expensive and with more power usage (thanks to the redundant power phases) and the requirement to install two PCI-E 6x connectors as well as the fact that the PCB is bloody long, i would advise you NOT to go for the card. Instead get one 8800GTS 512MB, and with what you save, upgrade something else! Its one card I'd stay away from. 

Recommended 8/9 Series GPUs:

8600GT
8800GT 512MB
9600GT 512MB
8800GTS 512MB
9800GX2.

thats about it.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 27, 2008)

well a little off topic, but i got the core of this 8600 to 800 without modding it, but the shaders cap at a mere 1700, and the mem at 2200, very disapoiting, and solaris, if no one buys this card, im gonna be sending you some photos so i can get the fastest 8600 around.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 27, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well a little off topic, but i got the core of this 8600 to 800 without modding it, but the shaders cap at a mere 1700, and the mem at 2200, very disapoiting, and solaris, if no one buys this card, im gonna be sending you some photos so i can get the fastest 8600 around.



You are on topic . How about the performance?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 30, 2008)

Found the high pitch noise.
I totally dismantled my motherboard and put it all back together.
Now the high pitch noise has stopped.
It was coming through my head phones on my right side and left me with a temporary ringing in my ear.
Some sort of strange Earthing problem.
I think.


----------



## wolf (Mar 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well a little off topic, but i got the core of this 8600 to 800 without modding it, but the shaders cap at a mere 1700, and the mem at 2200, very disapoiting, and solaris, if no one buys this card, im gonna be sending you some photos so i can get the fastest 8600 around.



we can compete for fastest 8600GT  im waiting on Solaris to find some soldering points for my XFX model, ive already got the resistors so ill be set....mmmmm 1ghz.....

and about upgrading.... if my best choice was a 8800GTS 512 i wouldn't bother, as my 8800GT is at GTS levels, so if i really wanted more performance i guess i get another 8800GT and SLi em. or sell the vmodded 8800GT for a bundle and get 2x9600GT in SLi, which is only about 15% more cost than one 8800GT over here.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 2, 2008)

Solaris17 will win hands down


----------



## wolf (Apr 2, 2008)

iunno dude, with his help, anything is possible.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

Bump.... what happened to the members? Where are all the 9 series and 8 series owners gone to?


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 3, 2008)

Gaming.


----------



## wolf (Apr 3, 2008)

thats what geforce 8 and 9 cards are best at


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2008)

wolf said:


> thats what geforce 8 and 9 cards are best at



lol... I havent touched the 8800 in like one week. Rofl. Lets see how I go "WOW" When i get back onto my primary...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn E6300...While the 3D scores are high the CPU score is abysmal... I cant push the CPU more thanks to it's super low Multi.

I want a E8400...

EDIT: Oc'ed 8800...






lol... Now I'm trying to clock the shaders, it surprises me how far they clock. Right now I'm currently on 1960mhz for the shaders... I thought 1.8Ghz was as far as I could go-how wrong am I! Memory, well 1.95GHz; im playing it safe, as it doesnt take 2Ghz.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 5, 2008)

3rd run after playing around... finally broke the 13k Mark 06 barrier!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

herow?

/echo @ forums.techpowerup/tkpenelty

/echo

/halt system

/terminating comment

/system halted

press any key to reboot......


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> herow?
> 
> /echo @ forums.techpowerup/tkpenelty
> 
> ...



Check on the previous page lol. My 3D Mark scores and OCing...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice breaking the 13K mark!!!! if you OC your proc more to like 3ghz i bet you will get an even crazyier score.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2008)

Palit_guy has joined the club


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

anybody want a cooler for a G80? i have an AC accelero extreme 8800 up for sale it is the best aircooler for G80 based cards!


----------



## wolf (Apr 11, 2008)

just thought i would add i also have a 9600GT in the midst now. great cheap card.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 13, 2008)

I want in also, can I be your first member with a 9800 GX2? My GPUZ ID is dwgy

My e8400 proc and 750i FTW motherboard are ordered and being delivered wednesday. Once I get them installed and running, I'm gonna be looking to OC my system. Wanna help? Let me in your little cult.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I want in also, can I be your first member with a 9800 GX2? My GPUZ ID is dwgy
> 
> My e8400 proc and 750i FTW motherboard are ordered and being delivered wednesday. Once I get them installed and running, I'm gonna be looking to OC my system. Wanna help? Let me in your little cult.



Oooh nice!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Oooh nice!




does that mean I get in?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> does that mean I get in?



Everyone who has a 9/8 series GPU is eligible to join! So yeah you're in. I wouldnt be able to use a 9800GX2 even if I had the money thanks to my case...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Everyone who has a 9/8 series GPU is eligible to join! So yeah you're in. I wouldnt be able to use a 9800GX2 even if I had the money thanks to my case...



So ditch the case. They're overrated anyway. lol. I would sacrifice lokos for performance any day.*







*Which is probably why my computer is set up on a table top. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So ditch the case. They're overrated anyway. lol. I would sacrifice looks for performance any day.*



Ditching the case is a good idea imho... but doesnt that void mfgr warranty though? EVGA... but I have no idea. Good thing about the 9800 is that leaving it on a desk or something with stuff on it wont damage it. 

You'll need to OC that E8400 like a bitch to get the most out of it if one 8800GT is bottlenecked by a E6300@444x6 FSB. (Dont ask). 

OFF TOPIC: Gah need to get a new mobo, stupid P31 chipset holding me back soooo badly. WileE what do you think, my board can do 480FSB with awful timings, then when I set the RAM at 5-5-5-15, 3-3-3-36-3-3-AUTO the mobo doesn't even do 333FSB................. (Note RAM runs around DDR1066). I did NOT see this coming getting the board. Explains why some reviews have super shitty O'Cing boards with the high end kits they like to chuck on. Well I wouldn't really have a problem though if I got a new CPU something like a E6750 would be fine I suppose, but then I'd have to watch out for Vdroop if I tried around 3.5Ghz+ (Wait four phase is safe right?), then again I'm not aiming for those crazy clocks, but just good mem perf @ decent CPU clocks...

EDIT: Please cut that massive gap out of your message.... or I'll get someone else to do it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Ditching the case is a good idea imho... but doesnt that void mfgr warranty though? EVGA... but I have no idea. Good thing about the 9800 is that leaving it on a desk or something with stuff on it wont damage it.
> 
> You'll need to OC that E8400 like a bitch to get the most out of it if one 8800GT is bottlenecked by a E6300@444x6 FSB. (Dont ask).
> 
> ...


Neither P31 nor P35 are known to be great ram clockers. The first thing I would try is setting the ram to 1:1, and see if you get any more headroom. If not, maybe look into a cheaper P35 board, like a DS3 or Blood Iron. 4Phase will do fine on a dual core, especially considering you aren't the type to try pushing 1.65V thru your cpus.

And I took out the gap.  lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Neither P31 nor P35 are known to be great ram clockers. The first thing I would try is setting the ram to 1:1, and see if you get any more headroom. If not, maybe look into a cheaper P35 board, like a DS3 or Blood Iron. 4Phase will do fine on a dual core, especially considering you aren't the type to try pushing 1.65V thru your cpus.
> 
> And I took out the gap.  lol



P31 has a cut down memory controller so it cant take as much memory bandwidth as the P35... therefore, if I grab a P35 the problem would be non-existent. Its not like I'm trying to push the RAM at DDR1200 @ 4-4-4-12  (well P35 can handle that anyway)...

Nah I dont want to go with a blood iron nor a DS3 anything else? I was thinking about the P5K-E WiFi, or the EP35 DS3P, I'm leaning on the P5K-E with the favourable reviews (and SATA layout) as well as the overclocking but the rest of the board lets me down... The EP35 DS3P is more consistent with its features I reckon, with better audio, and Gigabit (MARVELL YUKON FTL ON P5K). 

Actually one more factor which makes the P5K-E WiFI look even better is the fact that I'll be able to install the Ultra 120 eXtreme without any difficulties, in the correct orientation. I'd lap it though .

Then again i will never need two GPUs. Isn't there a single slot X38 board that OCs well?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Some P35 boards won't do 1200Mhz on the ram. It's hit or miss. What about the Abit IP35 boards?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Some P35 boards won't do 1200Mhz on the ram. It's hit or miss. What about the Abit IP35 boards?



Good idea, never had a look at the Abit camp. I do like their blue-black boards! They look nice, but don't have any idea of how they perform. 

Abit hard to get too (pun intended). Same story with DFI. P35 seems to be a hit or miss chipset to me, after reading several P35 reviews, some boards doing insane FSB overclocks (550 O_O), some boards doing poorly. 

Hmm... P5K-E or 

On topic: I've bolted a 120mm fan on my 8800GT. Brought down temps like 3*C... its just there to cool the RAM down, not necessarily the S1. I honestly need to get new fans that have more airflow but are quieter. The fan on my 8800 is silent though


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Everyone who has a 9/8 series GPU is eligible to join! So yeah you're in. I wouldnt be able to use a 9800GX2 even if I had the money thanks to my case...



I can't close the side panel on my case because of my CPU HS/fan(gigabyte pro cooler 2) and the gx2(the power wires stick out too far). My case is open 24/7, oh well, better air flow


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> You'll need to OC that E8400 like a bitch to get the most out of it if one 8800GT is bottlenecked by a E6300@444x6 FSB. (Dont ask).



I already plan on OC'ing it to the 4 gig range


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I can't close the side panel on my case because of my CPU HS/fan(gigabyte pro cooler 2) and the gx2(the power wires stick out too far). My case is open 24/7, oh well, better air flow








O_O Is this what you have? ZOMG COOLERMASTER WENT BACKWARDS! Thats one helluva awesome case. Not many cases look like that these days except lian li... I'd recommend a new case for such a setup.


----------



## wolf (Apr 14, 2008)

*Update*

well scratch the 9600GT, had it for the w/e then took it back, it had a noise reminiscent of the 8800GT high pitch buzz, except way worse and sporadic.

so with a little more cash outta pocket im now using a 9800GTX 

stock run on 06 with the Q6600 @ 3.4ghz yeilded 14,902 (screenie to back it up)

800/2000/2400 + 3.4ghz yeidled 16,072 (screenie to back it up)

however not all games like the core running that fast, so so far my 100% stable clocks are 777/1944/2400 and 3.4ghz, which yeilds just a smidge under 16k (over 15,950 i just cant remember the exact number and didn't take a screenie)

i think its just the shaders at 2ghz that it doesnt like, so later on expect some 3.6ghz and 800+ core mhz benchmarking action.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Good idea, never had a look at the Abit camp. I do like their blue-black boards! They look nice, but don't have any idea of how they perform.
> 
> Abit hard to get too (pun intended). Same story with DFI. P35 seems to be a hit or miss chipset to me, after reading several P35 reviews, some boards doing insane FSB overclocks (550 O_O), some boards doing poorly.
> 
> ...



P5K is an excellent bet, I had the Black pearl Premium......540FSb and my memory ran at 1320mhz.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 14, 2008)

Went and replaced my 8800GT , this time the high pitch noise is not there and it keeps quite cool too compared even compared to the last one.
So I'm happy for now.
processor, RAM and motherboard coming sometime this year.

Anyway.
Does anyone here watch maxishine on youtube?
9800GX2 Quad SLi Crysis 1920x1200.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXlR-Sjwg4w
I don't think this guy upgrades for gaming but for the benchmark score.

Have to laugh at the comments, many of them obviously posted out of jealousy.
I say good on him, just change the horrible South African/Aussie blended accent.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> O_O Is this what you have? ZOMG COOLERMASTER WENT BACKWARDS! Thats one helluva awesome case. Not many cases look like that these days except lian li... I'd recommend a new case for such a setup.



that's the case. It doesn't look quite as good as the pic, mine is alittle beat up(it's a hand me down from a friend). I've been looking to upgrade it, but I don't like the idea of a case having doors over the CD drives, power button, audio hook-ups and so on that has to be opened everytime I want to power up or change the CD/dvd that's in the drive. Anyone know a case that has good air flow, is atleast 9 inches wide, and has no doors/panels that cover the CD/DVD drives?


----------



## wolf (Apr 14, 2008)

can you believe i shoehorned the 9800GTX into an Antec Aria (NSK 1380)? 

alot of the case is custom anyway, itll be in the gallery soon.

EDIT: its in the gallery now! http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1492.html


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2008)

wolf said:


> can you believe i shoehorned the 9800GTX into an Antec Aria (NSK 1380)?
> 
> alot of the case is custom anyway, itll be in the gallery soon.
> 
> EDIT: its in the gallery now! http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1492.html



Why didnt u get the 8800GTS 512MB and spend money on better cooling instead...???


----------



## wolf (Apr 14, 2008)

well the GTX was 399 AUD and the GTS's were 380, my choice was clear.

and with the antec big boy in the case, the cooling is perfect.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2008)

wolf said:


> well the GTX was 399 AUD and the GTS's were 380, my choice was clear.
> 
> and with the antec big boy in the case, the cooling is perfect.



rofl. Its good that they aren't charging much more... But MSY on the other hand :shadedshu


----------



## wolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Q6600 @ 3.4ghz
9800GTX @ 777/1944/2400
DDR2-800 @ 756








the cpu max oc so far is 3.6 and the 9800GTX's max is 800/2000/2400 so i can probably get more marks out of it.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

wolf said:


> Q6600 @ 3.4ghz
> 9800GTX @ 777/1944/2400
> DDR2-800 @ 756
> 
> ...



Rofl 777 CPU core


----------



## wolf (Apr 16, 2008)

well i set rivatuner to 775 but the monitoring window showed me 777, so i set it to 777  
i think its a great number.

new 3d mark 06 score of 16,498 after some tweaking (have screenie if desired) but i havent gotten the cpu to run at 3.6ghz again, which i feel could bring me within tasting distance of 17k....


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

wolf said:


> well i set rivatuner to 775 but the monitoring window showed me 777, so i set it to 777
> i think its a great number.
> 
> new 3d mark 06 score of 16,498 after some tweaking (have screenie if desired) but i havent gotten the cpu to run at 3.6ghz again, which i feel could bring me within tasting distance of 17k....



Damn you and your CPU


----------



## wolf (Apr 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Damn you and your CPU



its really nuts how the socre jumps in 06 with every little bit more speed out of a Quad...

seems like around 500 marks or so for 200mhz.


----------



## Titus (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi to all 8k and 9k series owners 

12255 3DM06 with my poor 8800 GS 384Mb bios modded.
I run 24/7 @ 720/1000/1728 and bench @ 735/1000/1836 ( max, freeze on some benchies  ).

9800GTX on the go ??? may be


----------



## wolf (Apr 16, 2008)

theyre a great card (9800GTX)  IF you can get it at the right price.

and if you get one now and then start saving you'll be ready for GT200  i reckon the GTX will tide me down till they hit the market.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

wolf said:


> theyre a great card (9800GTX)  IF you can get it at the right price.
> 
> and if you get one now and then start saving you'll be ready for GT200  i reckon the GTX will tide me down till they hit the market.



Considering how its not confirmed that they are doing R&D for GT200 I wouldn't keep my hopes up...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2008)

Going to give my 8800GT's Accelero S1 a good remount, since I bolted the 120mm fan onto it.


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

I can get the 9800 GTX ( the Point Of View one ) with Assassins Creed for 247€ here in France when the other brands are sold 270/300€ without game.
May i wait for next gen ones ( 9900 series ) or buy a 9800GTX now ... so hard choice


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2008)

Finally got the 8800GT's running in SLi....some benches to come tomorrow, firstly on a duellie quickly followed by a Yorkie


----------



## wolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Titus said:


> I can get the 9800 GTX ( the Point Of View one ) with Assassins Creed for 247€ here in France when the other brands are sold 270/300€ without game.
> May i wait for next gen ones ( 9900 series ) or buy a 9800GTX now ... so hard choice



thats pretty darn good with assasins creed .....


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Finally got the 8800GT's running in SLi....some benches to come tomorrow, firstly on a duellie quickly followed by a Yorkie



Can't wait to see what those 9450s can do.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can't wait to see what those 9450s can do.



Nor  me, it has not arrived yet hence me playing with the E8200 first, the main reason that I got the 790i (apart from SLi of course) is because it apparently can get much higher FSB's with Quads than anything else at the moment.....knowing my luck it wont....we will see


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nor  me, it has not arrived yet hence me playing with the E8200 first, the main reason that I got the 790i (apart from SLi of course) is because it apparently can get much higher FSB's with Quads than anything else at the moment.....knowing my luck it wont....we will see



It surprises me how you can splurge on a stopgap CPU . Geez I really need one of those quaddies; the 8800GT is clearly held back by the CPU. Hmm just got a VF900CU, do you think I should replace the S1 with it? I mean the S1 is a bit on the big side... Moreover I'll have decent airflow on the 8800's memory.


----------



## wolf (Apr 18, 2008)

17,050 3dmarks  

Q6600@ 3.59ghz
DDR2-800@798
9800GTX @ 837/2052/2502


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> It surprises me how you can splurge on a stopgap CPU . Geez I really need one of those quaddies; the 8800GT is clearly held back by the CPU. Hmm just got a VF900CU, do you think I should replace the S1 with it? I mean the S1 is a bit on the big side... Moreover I'll have decent airflow on the 8800's memory.



I'll sell it for what I paid for it, otherwise no main PC for almost 3 weeks   It's only money after all.....I would stick with the S1 IMO.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll sell it for what I paid for it, otherwise no main PC for almost 3 weeks   It's only money after all.....I would stick with the S1 IMO.



Yeah I will stick with the S1... got a 120mm fan thats bloody silent on it atm.


----------



## wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

so i got around to changing the cooler on my 9800GTX, it actually did a very nice job of cooling the card, however there is the known fan bug, and i got around it by severing the pwm wire, so at 100% constant the fan was really too loud.

now using another Zalman VF-1000, same as on my G92GT, and i attached heatsinks to everywhere the stock one touched, and furthermore attached an intel stock hsf fan on the power end of the card, just to be sure.






thoughts and opinions welcome.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2008)

w0ot im sli!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2008)

wolf said:


> so i got around to changing the cooler on my 9800GTX, it actually did a very nice job of cooling the card, however there is the known fan bug, and i got around it by severing the pwm wire, so at 100% constant the fan was really too loud.
> 
> now using another Zalman VF-1000, same as on my G92GT, and i attached heatsinks to everywhere the stock one touched, and furthermore attached an intel stock hsf fan on the power end of the card, just to be sure.
> 
> ...



You got six power phases for the whole GPU... thats TWO TIMES more than a 8800GTS 512MB. Rip that Intel stock cooler fan off, its just making a whole lot of noise for those cool running phases.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> You got six power phases for the whole GPU... thats TWO TIMES more than a 8800GTS 512MB. Rip that Intel stock cooler fan off, its just making a whole lot of noise for those cool running phases.


I disagree. Cooler is always better. And if you throttle the fan down, it won't be noisy at all. I view it as preparing the card for volt modding. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I disagree. Cooler is always better. And if you throttle the fan down, it won't be noisy at all. I view it as preparing the card for volt modding. lol.



9800GTX is nice for vmodding with the extra phases


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> 9800GTX is nice for vmodding with the extra phases



I know I wouldn't mind trying my hands at it. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I know I wouldn't mind trying my hands at it. lol.



With more phases... less worry of the phases exploding when jacking up the volts. I suppose that's the good thing about the 9800GTX. Downside is that I reckon the cooler sucks more than the 8800GTS 512MB one... the 9800GTX's one apparently doesn't have a heatpipe and a louder, and faster fan. Compared to the 8800GTS 512MB with the triple heatpipe with a almost silent fan.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> With more phases... less worry of the phases exploding when jacking up the volts.


I'm aware of that. But keeping them cooler still provides a higher margin of safety.


----------



## wolf (Apr 28, 2008)

agreed WileE, more cooling is always better, and the fan is inaudible over the system anyway. i also agree that it leaves a higher margin of safety, especially since i WILL be vmodding, soon to come boys 

and i do believe the 9800GTX cooler is the same as the G92GTS one, except with more plastic, and i can confirm it does indeed have heatpipes (can post pics) , and yes a faster fan. correct me if im wrong but its an OEM cooler from coolermaster, so all they changed was the plastic covering to suit the longer pcb on the GTX, and made the same fan run harder.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2008)

wolf said:


> agreed WileE, more cooling is always better, and the fan is inaudible over the system anyway. i also agree that it leaves a higher margin of safety, especially since i WILL be vmodding, soon to come boys
> 
> and i do believe the 9800GTX cooler is the same as the G92GTS one, except with more plastic, and i can confirm it does indeed have heatpipes (can post pics) , and yes a faster fan. correct me if im wrong but its an OEM cooler from coolermaster, so all they changed was the plastic covering to suit the longer pcb on the GTX, and made the same fan run harder.



I don't understand, why are the temps higher then?  How many heatpipes? One? Two? Three? Photos of what you mentioned would be a good idea .

Yes these coolers are manufactured and distributed by Coolermaster themselves.


----------



## wolf (Apr 28, 2008)

well it definitely has at least one i can plainly see, but it should be the same as the GTS one.

and temps were never an issue with the cooler, only noise, hec the VF-1000 barely keeps it 5 degrees cooler.

EDIT: i can definitely see two in there (heatpipes), but i wont be able to take a conclusive picture for you till i can get the plastic off, which may not be today.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 29, 2008)

just thought I would share this with you 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6492408


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 29, 2008)

VF900... hmm.... so tempting to replace the cooler.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 29, 2008)

*And indeed I have *

Took off the ramsinks off the rear-side mosfets... totally redundant. 







Do you guys agree with me... every "upgrade" I make looks more like a downgrade  compare that to this 





EDIT: Switching back to accelero.... not impressed by temps, nor the noise.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like I will be joining soon with my PALiT 8800GT 1gb coming soon


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 30, 2008)

About to send my 8800gt in for a 9800gtx! Thought you should know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey TK i just wanted to thank you for my titles in opost #1 im happy that im recognized as such without asking...and im getting my new rig in about 2 days iv gone through 3 in about a week but after i settle in ill run smoe more benchies and stuff kick this place up a bit whatya say?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 30, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> About to send my 8800gt in for a 9800gtx! Thought you should know.



I guess thats one of the best things about EVGA... extremely generous.

Now switched back to accelero, this time using AS5 instead of the awful thermalright TIM (I accidentally screwed up the stock TIM). Geez the VF900CU looked nice though  note: I've heatsinked almost every MOSFET on the 8800 .. i love spare ramsinks


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey TK i just wanted to thank you for my titles in opost #1 im happy that im recognized as such without asking...and im getting my new rig in about 2 days iv gone through 3 in about a week but after i settle in ill run smoe more benchies and stuff kick this place up a bit whatya say?



Thats a LOT of money down the drain! Good luck man! Grabbing a 9800GTX? Remember it has a 4+2 phase setup...you know what that means! Voltmods!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

haha i wish no im going to keep dual 9600's for right now...but iv gone through about 3 diff mobo's and 3 diff procs and 1 promary HDD im going to settle with the e6400


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> haha i wish no im going to keep dual 9600's for right now...but iv gone through about 3 diff mobo's and 3 diff procs and 1 promary HDD im going to settle with the e6400



Good luck man! Dual 9600GTs are a better choice tho. (Voltmod much?). Its good you're going with an new CPU instead of the old Athlon. What board are u using tho? I'd say you'd need at least 3.2Ghz ish to get the best out of two of the cards..

I noticed something funny, the VF900CU gets mowed by the AcceleroS1 by 11*C for load temps.. for this school assignment the results were as follows:

VF900CU AS5
Run 1~5: Idle 44*C Load 67*C
(Temps were 1+-*C off for each run)

AcceleroS1 AS5
Run 1~5: Idle 38*C Load 55*C <<< LOL.

It surprises me that the VF900CU costs around $10 more yet performs far worse in contrast. Lulz. At least I got it for free (and those ramsinks were nice).


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

ya i vmod been pushing the cards for awhile now 

im going to run an e6400 tested at 3.5Ghz
and im going to run it on a Asus P5N-E SLI 

and to cool the proc a Coolermaster Hyper TX2 with a vantec tornado


and im going to slap MX-2 on everything from the proc and graphics to my phisics and NB


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i vmod been pushing the cards for awhile now
> 
> im going to run an e6400 tested at 3.5Ghz
> and im going to run it on a Asus P5N-E SLI
> ...



Replace that NB cooler, and get cooling for the CPU phases.


----------



## MKmods (May 2, 2008)

Yee Haaa another club..Hey guys whats up?

+1 More vote for Acceleros, I finally put my 2 9600GTs to use, Amazing temps fun to game with.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 3, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Yee Haaa another club..Hey guys whats up?
> 
> +1 More vote for Acceleros, I finally put my 2 9600GTs to use, Amazing temps fun to game with.



Photo man


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2008)

w0ooooooooottttt new score 14k+ 3d06


----------



## tkpenalty (May 3, 2008)

Damn gigabyte I need to push them to rewrite their program to allow 1.3, or even 1.4v >=(.... and vmem control. Oh yeah Solaris 17, you know how to mod programs right? May you please modify the Gigabyte's Gamer HUD so it can push the volts up to like 1.35v? (Tkpenalty wants to have moar performance MOAR!!!)

Sidenote: DX10 hack for Crysis... 4 FPS per second with 4xAA @ 1280x960.. shocking...I mean the image quality . Geez, @ very high, AA makes such a HUGE difference!

EDIT:  are you serious with ur results?


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2008)

It might be a hardware limitation too, tk.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2008)

hmm idk link to prog?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It might be a hardware limitation too, tk.



Nah... I doubt it, the fact that voltage is controlled by the BIOS on the 8800s say a lot. This utility probably allows realtime control of the voltages instead (By some chip...but I doubt the chip is anything that we haven't seen on other brands of cards). They limit it because the VF830 doesn't really take that much voltage to knock temps up to around 70*C. My VF700ALCU Ver 1.0 Turboforce 8800 came @ 1.1v, the newer ones come at 1.05v and with Samsung memory... (*@(#&*@*#*@#). My card can do 1.05v without any hitches tho. Well just used the Zalman ramsinks on the 8800 instead of the AC ones. Afaik the AC ones didnt really do a good job...

Heres the link to the Gamer HUD:
http://www.giga-byte.com.au/Support/VGA/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=3168

Its not a driver lol. 1.4v would be the max setting I'd put. 

Did anyone notice solaris wasnt running at the standard res .

I ran at 320x240 for shits and giggles... 14937 WOOOT. I BROKE TEH 14K MARK.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2008)

whats the standard rez? i just run what it does automatically


----------



## tkpenalty (May 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> whats the standard rez? i just run what it does automatically



Standard rez is 1280x1024.


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> whats the standard rez? i just run what it does automatically



I think I probably know why it did that. Uninstall the drivers for your monitor in Device Manager. Update it to use the MS standard plug and play monitor driver. That's what I had to do for my 19" widescreen for it to run properly.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 4, 2008)

Gah, no luck overclocking the memory on this 8800. Max it will do is 950x2...@#)( Anything higher it artifacts like crazy when benchmarking. Seems like a overheating problem cause that quimonda gets bloody hot. Dedicated LCS for the GPU memory anyone?

I think the memory needs more cooling than the core!


_Kidding, but I bet the combined heat output of the memory would be close to the heat output of the core..._

What do you guys think of adding a thermal pad + plate to the rear of the memory chips? The rear of the ram gets too hot for my liking. (Well just might be the good thermal qualities of a 10 layer PCB at work though...)


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Gah, no luck overclocking the memory on this 8800. Max it will do is 950x2...@#)( Anything higher it artifacts like crazy when benchmarking. Seems like a overheating problem cause that quimonda gets bloody hot. Dedicated LCS for the GPU memory anyone?
> 
> I think the memory needs more cooling than the core!
> 
> ...


Sort of off topic, but not really. A lot of the card with Qimonda ram actually clock higher when you do the "reverse" Vmem mod. AKA: lower Vmem.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Sort of off topic, but not really. A lot of the card with Qimonda ram actually clock higher when you do the "reverse" Vmem mod. AKA: lower Vmem.



Are u serious? :S....that would explain why 1050 works in ATi Tool and not actually benching...


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

Speaking of vmods, just finished doing the vmod to my Palit Super+ 1GB. 848/1053/2160 core/mem/shader in 3DMark Vantage possible now. On the stock cooler and 1.31V under load.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Speaking of vmods, just finished doing the vmod to my Palit Super+ 1GB. 848/1053/2160 core/mem/shader in 3DMark Vantage possible now. On the stock cooler and 1.31V under load.



Hey, what are the best drivers for it? Thanks


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey, what are the best drivers for it? Thanks



I would say the 169.21 are the most stable imho...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21.html

Those?


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

I'm running 169.25. I stick to WHQL drivers only, to keep my 3DMark runs "official". I don't bother with the betas.


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

Forgot to mention, 169.25 is Vista. I use 169.21 in XP.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

Nice so 169.21 it is! I gotta learn these nvidia driver code names. Are they similar to ATi's X.month?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Nice so 169.21 it is! I gotta learn these nvidia driver code names. Are they similar to ATi's X.month?



Doubt it. They seem to go through version numbers (seems like they don't release many divers) So far the 17x.xx drivers have been non WHQL for AGES. I can understand why with the random issues that I get using them...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

Is WHQL like beta drivers?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is WHQL like beta drivers?



No. Drivers that have been verified by Microsoft to be stable. I've disabled it on my PC tho


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is WHQL like beta drivers?



No, just the opposite. WHQL means Windows Hardware Quality Labs. They are considered stable releases.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

Do you guys recommend staying away from ones that arent WHQL certified?


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

On 64bit OSes, yes.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2008)

My new palit


----------



## Squirrely (May 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you guys recommend staying away from ones that arent WHQL certified?



Yep on Vista x64, as Microsoft said a big no-no to non-signed drivers. Its a burden and a great thing they did. The drivers are safe...ish from bsod's caused from drivers, but they have to be signed for them to work (without alot of hassle).

Also, sweet card.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2008)

Yea its been great! Its a beastly overclocker but I had to take the molex thing that was connected to the board out cause the backplate on it wont allow it to fit


----------



## wolf (May 9, 2008)

might be getting an 8800 Ultra second hand at a good price to do my own comparisons between it and the 9800


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2008)

Nice! Good luck with it


----------



## wolf (May 9, 2008)

cheers  I pretty much consider myself a collector at this point, the cards arent worth selling when theyre old, so you mayaswell keep them and reminisce  i have a graveyard of old ones and heaps that still work all lined up for memorabilia


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2008)

Anyone else have a PALiT 8800GT 1gb? Thats about as high as I can get mine Mem wise. 1000mhz I got artifacts. 955 I get artifacts after a few mins but 951mhz seems to be my limit. Im not even done with the core yet


----------



## wolf (May 9, 2008)

the mem on my 8800GT never liked 1000mhz, it really likes either 950, or 972 (1944) depending on core overclocks, however your 1gb version may have different ram.

and with good cooling and stock volts she was good for 760/1836


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone else have a PALiT 8800GT 1gb? Thats about as high as I can get mine Mem wise. 1000mhz I got artifacts. 955 I get artifacts after a few mins but 951mhz seems to be my limit. Im not even done with the core yet



I have the 1GB Super+. My mem will do 1000MHz 24/7, and 1053 for benching. Mine are Samsung 1ns chips tho. Others have Elipeda I believe (can't remember exactly tho.)


When you get brave enough, ask me for the voltmod info for the core, and I'll give it to you. Mines voltmodded and watercooled now, and I can bench Vantage at 950/2367/1053 core/shader/mem. 900/2268/1053 for 3DMark06.


----------



## wolf (May 9, 2008)

confirmed, i will have an 8800Ultra all of my own tomorrow morning to start some comparison benchies on. got a relatively good deal too, but im not fussed about the price, like i say, im a collector, ill buy it just to have it  gfx cards are my passion atm


----------



## Delepitor (May 9, 2008)

*been there done that*

had my 8800 Ultra mine cost $700


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2008)

8800GT and 8800GTX for moi... both OC'd.

many many pages in this clubhouse yet i never knew it was here


----------



## wolf (May 9, 2008)

its a MSI oc edition, so 660mhz core 2300mhz mem, get it an approx 12 hours


----------



## Psychoholic (May 12, 2008)

I'd like to join da club..  BFG 9800GTX 810/2000/2400 every day clocks, 850/2100/2490 Bench clocks.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

*Tkpenalty gives this thread a kick*

The lack of new products is starting to kill my clubhouse....


----------



## Widjaja (May 17, 2008)

I've noticed your two clubhouses have been quite dead lately.

Strangley I have seen more people asking about 8800 series issues at places like bjorn3D and of all places yahoo answers!?

ROFL.

Also.
Is the XFX the only brand which has 8800GTs with locked fan speeds?
This is what people are generally complaining about.
Either locked at 100% or 29%.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2008)

Yea those cheap ones that look like a 7900 series fan? They are locked, 3pin fan connector = no control of its speed.

 I am really enjoying my 8800GT. It oc's really well and was a noticeable improvement over my 3850. Definantly gonna go Nvidia/PALiT from now on unless AMD ATi releases a killer budget monster next time im in the market..


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2008)

woo hoo... finally got my passive cooled 9600s  to 13K
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6744130

(cool part is its on a Biostar 570, 8X on the PCI-Es)


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

Wow...so thats where they went. 9600GSO looks like something thats actually worth it, the reference design sports a shorter PCB versus the 9600GT/8800GT. Looks very cheap too. 

Remember guys, this is a support clubhouse! Any help you need in relations to the 8/9 series may be asked for here.


----------



## Widjaja (May 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea those cheap ones that look like a 7900 series fan? They are locked, 3pin fan connector = no control of its speed.
> 
> I am really enjoying my 8800GT. It oc's really well and was a noticeable improvement over my 3850. Definantly gonna go Nvidia/PALiT from now on unless AMD ATi releases a killer budget monster next time im in the market..



There's actually a whole wad of later revision 8800GTs from XFX which do not have variable fan control including my card which has the Zalman VF830 as stock.

But mine keeps respectable temperatures and remains very quiet all of the time.

But yes I did notice the XFX 8800GTs with the 7900GS cooler.
There's one peron at bjorn3D complaing about his since it's locked at 29% and artifacting.
Looking at my PCB I saw the outline of the 7900GS looking cooler which makes me think that is the reference cooler and not the cooler which covers the whole card.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> There's actually a whole wad of later revision 8800GTs from XFX which do not have variable fan control including my card which has the Zalman VF830 as stock.
> 
> But mine keeps respectable temperatures and remains very quiet all of the time.
> 
> ...



Afaik, VF830s lack the third fan sensor wire, thus VF830 equipped cards lack any form of fan control. They aren't really quiet....


----------



## Widjaja (May 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Afaik, VF830s lack the third fan sensor wire, thus VF830 equipped cards lack any form of fan control. They aren't really quiet....



The VF830 is quiet to me because I'm comparing it to my Sapphire X1950pro reference cooler on max load.

If I compare it to my Gigabyte 7600GS it loud but thats because the 7600GS used a silent heatsink.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

lol! I see. I honestly would stay away from anything under a VF1000 from Zalman, I found out in a rather rattling way that the VF900CU is unable to do a good job, doing as badly as the VF700ALCU due to the heatpipe saturation at low fan speed... The temps shot up, had to reboot the PC.

I think I should make a recommended coolers list. Heres one now, for G9x GPUs. (Also applies for 8600s and under). 



> _Note that recommendation are based on price/performance ratio, please read reviews of them._
> 
> Arctic Cooling AcceleroS1 (revA) + any 80/92/120mm of your choice.
> This cooler is dirt cheap. While it is somewhat ginourmous for a cooler the price and performance offered at this pricerange is simply something that must not be overlooked. The cooler works efficiently, just note you will need moving air as it is a passive cooler. Any cheap low RPM fan can do the job, or a set of turbo modules which cost less than $10 most cases. I’d recommend this for all the 8 and 9 series (except the 8800GTX/8800GTS 640/320 of course…)_ Priced @  around $30 @ Newegg, $40 ish if you add the TMs_
> ...



I think I shall lap the AcceleroS1's base to give it a mirror finish. I want to see how it performs with the same quality finish as the other coolers, as it evidently has a rough looking finish in contrast. I mean the VF900, VF1000, V2, and HR-03 GT all have a perfectly flat/mirror finish!


----------



## Widjaja (May 17, 2008)

I'm unsure what the base of my VF830 is made from.
Polished Aluminium?

Definitley not copper.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I'm unsure what the base of my VF830 is made from.
> Polished Aluminium?
> 
> Definitley not copper.



Anodised aluminium, copper heatpipes and anodised staggered fins. Basically a cut down VF1000 made from el-cheapo materials. It has way more surface area afaik compared to the VF900CU so it performs around the same. Also note, aluminium transfers heat faster than copper (at smaller amounts however).

For heatpipe coolers, copper doesn't make much of a difference versus aluminium for the fins as the fins only serve to dissipate heat. Copper fins require more airflow to perform well due to it storing more heat...


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7fafr/

Any1 got the inno3d 8800gt 512MB with wind edition cooler?  And if so, did you manage to get better clocks than this (666/1620/950)?

Seems I'm just unlucky and got one of the "lower" binned ones.  IN fact it's not even stable while playing track mania at these clocks, have to lower gpu to 640 :O


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7fafr/
> 
> Any1 got the inno3d 8800gt 512MB with wind edition cooler?  And if so, did you manage to get better clocks than this (666/1620/950)?
> 
> Seems I'm just unlucky and got one of the "lower" binned ones.  IN fact it's not even stable while playing track mania at these clocks, have to lower gpu to 640 :O



Unlucky, yes. RMA the card, as the core might have more issues with it. If the card does not run at the clocks it ships and, and requires downclocking, *don't screw around with it and send it back*. A lot of people make an honestly idiotic mistake of not RMAing their cards and end up voiding the warranty through means such as flashing. 

666/1620/950 is a really low OC for stock voltage, my 8800GT runs on dropped voltage and does 700/1720/920.

EDIT: Afaik the wind edition doesn't come with a temp monitoring chip, the core of that 8800 must be frying if you can only clock that high. Rma first, and then change the cooler if necessary.

I'd get a refund if I were you and grab a 8800GT from Gigabyte


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)

It runs fine at stock clocks, which are (600/1500/900).  I've worked out how to get the temp chip to work and it's never gone over 70C.  I've already done the voltmod BIOS flash and go no extra OC what so ever.

I don't think that I can RMA it on the ground that it doesn't OC well though hehe.  I guess I just got a bad batch or something.  I'll probably sell it when the new 4000 series ATi and GT200 nvidia cards come out next month.  Guess I better start saving lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> It runs fine at stock clocks, which are (600/1500/900).  I've worked out how to get the temp chip to work and it's never gone over 70C.  I've already done the voltmod BIOS flash and go no extra OC what so ever.
> 
> I don't think that I can RMA it on the ground that it doesn't OC well though hehe.  I guess I just got a bad batch or something.  I'll probably sell it when the new 4000 series ATi and GT200 nvidia cards come out next month.  Guess I better start saving lol.



Oh. Thats fine then, then yeah bad batch... oh well.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2008)

bios volt mod may help with those clocks ramsay


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> bios volt mod may help with those clocks ramsay



already done that but got no better clocks from it 
never mind, can't win 'em all, it's still a kick ass card at stock speeds and at only £130 it's a great card.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2008)

Just do a hard volt-mod.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just do a hard volt-mod.



I wouldn't recommend that...................


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I wouldn't recommend that...................



I would


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I would



His core might be slightly defective... therefore it would send his card to the grave pretty quickly.


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

I'd still do it.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'd still do it.



Hmm... Well its normal for you to say that since you send stuff to the grave preety quickly .

Dead CPUs, peltiers, motherboards galore!


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Hmm... Well its normal for you to say that since you send stuff to the grave preety quickly .
> 
> Dead CPUs, peltiers, motherboards galore!



Yeah, I wasn't denying that part. lol.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 19, 2008)

that TEC was messed up. look how old liquid cooling is and it's finally being accepted as a form of cooling to the public it will take a while for hard modding 

- Christine


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> that TEC was messed up. look how old liquid cooling is and it's finally being accepted as a form of cooling to the public it will take a while for hard modding
> 
> - Christine



Lets wait for manufacturers to put switches/jumpers on those points  I personally wouldnt mind a hardmod.


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> that TEC was messed up. look how old liquid cooling is and it's finally being accepted as a form of cooling to the public it will take a while for hard modding
> 
> - Christine


I know. I realize that going to extremes isn't everyone's cup of tea. I'm in a fairly small group of people. But, by the same token, without people like me, or DaMulta, or the likes of kingpin, things like mainstream watercooling wouldn't exist. That's why I love doing what I do, even if it means killing a few pieces of harrdware along the way. lol.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 19, 2008)

I have done 2x vGPU, 1x vMEM, 1x vdroop. and igent wants me to volt mod his mother board. I love hard modding if I could volt mod my blowdryer I would! 

- Christine


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I know. I realize that going to extremes isn't everyone's cup of tea. I'm in a fairly small group of people. But, by the same token, without people like me, or DaMulta, or the likes of kingpin, things like mainstream watercooling wouldn't exist. That's why I love doing what I do, even if it means killing a few pieces of harrdware along the way. lol.



Hey Wile E would you call water cooling a "truly silent extreme cooling option". Because I might save up and invest in one kit, I want silence dammit!!!111. (I need a new PSU tho, this iGreen seems to overheat in summer, might be my bad fan replacement choice though D: (as well as the fact that it wasnt designed for 50*C operation and over; i think the heat trapped gets that hot!)


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I have done 2x vGPU, 1x vMEM, 1x vdroop. and igent wants me to volt mod his mother board. I love hard modding if I could volt mod my blowdryer I would!


 SIGGED!!!!


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Hey Wile E would you call water cooling a "truly silent extreme cooling option". Because I might save up and invest in one kit, I want silence dammit!!!111. (I need a new PSU tho, this iGreen seems to overheat in summer, might be my bad fan replacement choice though D: (as well as the fact that it wasnt designed for 50*C operation and over; i think the heat trapped gets that hot!)


If you want low noise, you can use lower cfm fans, but you won't be doing any extreme benching. You would also probably want to buy a very high quality (read: expensive) radiator, like a Thermochill PA series.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 19, 2008)

your Power Supply housing is nickel plated, i'm pretty sure nickel has poor thermal properties but that doesn't mean it's the answer to your problem.

- Christine


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> your Power Supply housing is nickel plated, i'm pretty sure nickel has poor thermal properties but that doesn't mean it's the answer to your problem.
> 
> - Christine



I just need a Scythe Slipstream 1.9k RPM slapped in (rememeber that airflow is reduce due to the load regulated fanspeed). Which i havent been bothered to purchase as of late... The original fan sat around 1.5k RPM if i calculate it correctly max fan speed 2300RPM, the fan im using right now would be only running at 900~1000RPM. In winter it is not a problem, but summer i honestly need to pull the PC out and blast the fan under it (exhaust) at max just to keep temps of the PSU cool.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 19, 2008)

we are just entering our summer so you must be entering winter soon? (brother lives in aus) you may want to sell it and go for a Corsair it may be inevitable with the nickel plating which I think was added more for durability.

- Christine


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> we are just entering our summer so you must be entering winter soon? (brother lives in aus) you may want to sell it and go for a Corsair it may be inevitable with the nickel plating which I think was added more for durability.
> 
> - Christine



Winter . Oc season


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

oh yeah its cold here in aus. housemates shampoo froze overnight, beat that for cold.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh yeah its cold here in aus. housemates shampoo froze overnight, beat that for cold.



Under 0*C at night is normal after a long rainy autumn usually..

Now... I can only do 760/1880/950x2 on the 8800... I dont think ill give bios flashing a try because of the proprietary hardware gigabyte probably uses... Nevertheless ill dump a bios here.


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Under 0*C at night is normal after a long rainy autumn usually..
> 
> Now... I can only do 760/1880/950x2 on the 8800... I dont think ill give bios flashing a try because of the proprietary hardware gigabyte probably uses... Nevertheless ill dump a bios here.



Well, if it does 1.2V via software, I bet the BIOS goes at least that high.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, if it does 1.2V via software, I bet the BIOS goes at least that high.



Apparently there's a voltage control chip (which probably is just glorified generic voltage regulation chip + software to manipulate it). Heres the bios for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Apparently there's a voltage control chip (which probably is just glorified generic voltage regulation chip + software to manipulate it). Heres the bios for your viewing pleasure.



Hmmm, it's a custom controller chip. Not adjustable using nbitor. There aren't any VID tables. It'll have to be hexed.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, it's a custom controller chip. Not adjustable using nbitor. There aren't any VID tables. It'll have to be hexed.



Thats what I thought.... I think you'd need to modify the program instead, to allow more voltages.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2008)

bumpzor..


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Can anyone else get their 8800GT to 750mhz on stock volts, no mods etc? I heard that was pretty hard to do but mine can


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Can anyone else get their 8800GT to 750mhz on stock volts, no mods etc? I heard that was pretty hard to do but mine can



Then you are exceptionally lucky.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Really? I mean I hit 750mhz pretty easy.. too bad my mem wont go past 952mhz tho


----------



## Widjaja (May 24, 2008)

Straight luck of the draw as usual when it comes to the overclocking ablilty of hardware.:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2008)

i was stuck around 680 or so without a Vmod, mod lets me to 750+ (i still havent actualy tested the cards max... lol)


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Can anyone else get their 8800GT to 750mhz on stock volts, no mods etc? I heard that was pretty hard to do but mine can



All 6 of my Palit 1GB cards have done it so far for benching. This one will do 800 on stock volts. All of them are 100% gaming stable at 700 on stock volts.

As for the ram, my best one will do 1050Mhz on stock volts for benching, 1000 for gaming.

With my vmods, I game at 850/1100 on my best card. So far, I've been able to bench at 950Mhz.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

My memory sucks ass then cause I cant it get it past 952mhz no matter what I do.. Memory speed dosent do much to performance right?


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My memory sucks ass then cause I cant it get it past 952mhz no matter what I do.. Memory speed dosent do much to performance right?



No, not at those core speeds. Once you get above 850 core, it's starts making a difference tho.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> All 6 of my Palit 1GB cards have done it so far for benching. This one will do 800 on stock volts. All of them are 100% gaming stable at 700 on stock volts.
> 
> As for the ram, my best one will do 1050Mhz on stock volts for benching, 1000 for gaming.
> 
> With my vmods, I game at 850/1100 on my best card. So far, I've been able to bench at 950Mhz.



Prevoltmodded?


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Prevoltmodded?



What do you mean exactly? By stock, I mean not so much as a BIOS flash. Taken straight out of the box, plugged in, and run.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What do you mean exactly? By stock, I mean not so much as a BIOS flash. Taken straight out of the box, plugged in, and run.



Well I meant, higher voltages @ stock. Apparently some of the Gigabte 8800GTs ship with 1.05v, and 1.1v, as an example. Palit COULD have shipped the card @ stock with 1.3v (unlikely though...)

Then again it might just be the fact that Palit is making the cards better, or getting better GPU cores from nvidia compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Well I meant, higher voltages @ stock. Apparently some of the Gigabte 8800GTs ship with 1.05v, and 1.1v, as an example. Palit COULD have shipped the card @ stock with 1.3v (unlikely though...)
> 
> Then again it might just be the fact that Palit is making the cards better, or getting better GPU cores from nvidia compared to other manufacturers.



Ok, I see what you were getting at now. 1.1V stock on all of them so far.


----------



## walshlg (Jun 7, 2008)

VMod an eVGA 8800 GT?

I've been doing my reading and I'd like to try the vmod.  I'm watercooled great with a full coverage Danger Den Ione block.  Seems like lots of controversy on many of the specifics:

What kind of voltages are reasonable?  I've seen 1.2- 1.8!

Looks like modding Vmem may not be worth the effort, is there any consensus on modding the overcurrent protection?

How about extra phase capacitors - fluff or a good idea??


----------



## Wile E (Jun 7, 2008)

walshlg said:


> VMod an eVGA 8800 GT?
> 
> I've been doing my reading and I'd like to try the vmod.  I'm watercooled great with a full coverage Danger Den Ione block.  Seems like lots of controversy on many of the specifics:
> 
> ...



For just 24/7 use, I probably wouldn't go above 1.35V, so you shouldn't have to worry about OCP, unless you want to do extreme bench runs at 1.5V+.

As for trying to add the extra phase, I wouldn't bother. It may not work properly anyway.


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Can anyone else get their 8800GT to 750mhz on stock volts, no mods etc? I heard that was pretty hard to do but mine can



my reference XFX hit 720 with stock cooling, as soon as i put on the Zalman VF-1000 she hit 760/1836   24/7 stable.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 15, 2008)

This thread has become as popular as a pentium D at a greenpeace summit


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> This thread has become as popular as a pentium D at a greenpeace summit



hehehehe.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 16, 2008)

i want to join , i have a gigabyte 8800gt just like your card tkpenalty


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 31, 2008)

this is my card 8800gt



and what you think guys about o'c my card and don't forget this card based in suck mobo called abit nf-m2s 
and if i change my mobo with abit 8200 chipset and it will be run 16x2.0*16x2.0 how much i get more score and fbs  

i know it is too much heat but im try to somehow decrease it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

Yea a GeForce 8200 chipset should be good! You will get the Nvidia power saving thing with it so your idle temps will be lower.


----------



## FilipM (Aug 11, 2008)

Can I join in with my Gigabyte 9800GTX?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sign me up 
I have a nVidia GeForce 8600M GS 1GB Shared 512MB Deticated 
It died so i sent my laptop back in (even outa warranty) to get it fixed for free


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 4, 2008)

Joining, two XFX 9600GTs


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am still on my 2nd Nvidia GeForce 8600M GS


----------



## c_C (Mar 8, 2009)

*New to the club*

I am waiting for my 1GB Palit 8800GT to arrive in the mail as I type.  (It's Sat, arrives Mon or Tue).  I got lucky and actually found a supplier with 1 left for $201 shipped.  I don't plan on oclock'ing it, just changing the texture setting to high quality.

  I DO plan on hitting it with some Arctic Silver, and I am contemplating taking the back plate off the RAM and installing Swiftech copper heat sinks.  I have, uh, 7.

  Any advice for this incredibly adventurous undertaking would be appreciated.  For example, will I get any measurable cooling from doing this.  Say Wile E, you have this model...if you only knew something about electronics (sigh).  Anyway, that's it for now.

  System: Q6600 2.4GHZ, 4GB 800Mhz, 64-bit XP, 2 WD 320GB in RAID 0, Logitech MX-518 & Trackman Wheel & Gateway 19" EV910 that I STILL prefer to my old 20" 2007WFP that banded 80% of the video you threw at it till the thought of looking at a "curved surface" (of the T&A variety) made you ill.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

if you arent OCing, why bother changing the ram cooling? its just voiding your warranty for no gain.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 8, 2009)

With a nickname like mine im sure you understand that i belong here...  My 8800GTX retired a few days ago, but i have only respect for that card. Its almost 2 1/2 years old and still it rips at games... Most play easily at maximum settings, with only very few exceptions. 

Its true that the longlevity of the card was helped by the games published during that period... The rate of appearance of more demanding games dropped in recent years ( say, if Crysis 2 had appeared alrady, the poor old GTX would suck at it ) as many games based on already existing game engines got published.

Still, that doesnt lower the value of the 8800GTX. 

Only other card i kept for so long was my Voodoo2, where i kept it for nearly 3 years. And that card at the end of its life was struggling at games. So i never had anything better than that.


----------



## c_C (Mar 8, 2009)

*Because I am piss poor*

  I am interested in cooling my card to make it last longer.  With my present system, the Palit is the best card I can use w/o upgrading the power supply.  My current card is a passivly cooled 7950GT and that thing hits 80 WITH a pci slot fan next to it.   (admittedly on the lowest speed).  I simply want the card to last.  I live in Virginia, USA so the summers can be brutal, I would hate for the AC to go when I'm not home and the card to follow it.


----------



## c_C (Mar 8, 2009)

p.s.  the warranty is a massive 180 days...


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 8, 2009)

sign me up, i have a 8600 gt


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*GPU Question*

I know you can unlock hardware features of a GPU using Rivatuner.  I also know that a GTX has 128 stream processors and a GT has 112.  It seems 16 stream processors have gone missing, and the obvious question is can they be enabled, or are they lasered out of the circuit?  I have heard they are cut and the traces are filled with silicon.  I have also heard that I am the nicest person in the world.  I am not sure if I believe either of these facts so here I am again to pick the brains of those who know.  Those who know feel free to add informative comments at this point...


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*That line is screwing up my crayon.*

Help, help...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 9800gt...sign me up please


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

Me also!!
8600GT


----------



## zithe (Mar 9, 2009)

8800GTX.


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*Gtx!!!*

Every time you play Crysis, somewhere on the other side of the world the lights all dim.


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*8800 Drivers*

zithe, I have 169.21 whql.  It's a solid >8800< driver and I believe the latest driver currently supported by Rivatuner.  It is also devoid of all sorts of crap required by newer cards that an 8800 doesn't require.


----------



## zithe (Mar 9, 2009)

c_C said:


> zithe, I have 169.21 whql.  It's a solid >8800< driver and I believe the latest driver currently supported by Rivatuner.  It is also devoid of all sorts of crap required by newer cards that an 8800 doesn't require.



I'm running 182.06 and I'm not having any issues. 

Does your card go "bing" when you turn off your PC? mine does for some odd reason.


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*Video with sound effects*

Bing?  Like a gas station pump?  The only thing capable of making noise, I think, would be the fan, nothing else moves.  I would get in touch with the vendor or the manufacturer about the sound effect, at least before the warranty expires.  If you are getting a bad frame rate on WoW with that card, something must be up with the driver.  I had a perfect rate on WoW and about 30fps max complete with stuttering on Oblivion (until tomorrow, Fedex willing, when the card I'm getting will be 50% to %75 faster than the 7950 GT I've got now).

  But I digress...the latest nVidia driver is from this month, but again I use the older 169.21 one.  Also, tomorrow's pick 4 lottery number will be 12321, it will never rain again AND you owe everything of value you ever owned in your life to me.  Don't ask me why, just get some shipping boxes and get cracking, I need more toys.


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*Unlikely, but worth asking.*

zithe - how many watts, etc is your power supply?  do you have the 6 pin power plug(s) (don't know if GTX uses 1 or 2) plugged in?  I doubt it's the problem, but I just thought I'd mention in case it's your power supply going "Help, Help".


----------



## zithe (Mar 9, 2009)

c_C said:


> zithe - how many watts, etc is your power supply?  do you have the 6 pin power plug(s) (don't know if GTX uses 1 or 2) plugged in?  I doubt it's the problem, but I just thought I'd mention in case it's your power supply going "Help, Help".



Sorry. I'm getting great frames in WoW. That was about my old card. I have a 550W PSU. 30V on the 12V rail. I'd still replace it, though. It's a bit of a cheapy.


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

Cnet says 450 watts and dual plugs should be fine with a typical setup.  About that sound, are you sure it's not coming from the computer AFTER you installed the card, and not the card itself?


----------



## c_C (Mar 9, 2009)

*Oh, no...*

It turns out your video card going "bing" on shutdown is one of the signs of the Apocalypse.  Been nice knowing you.   BTW, in a different post you said you were having problems installing some games after upgrading to XP Pro.  Just change back to XP Home.  Pro is designed for network business users and it actually runs slower.  If you are gaming you were better off with home in the first place.  Later...


----------

